# Tactacam Reveal Cell Cam



## shdw633

Anyone use one of these.  They got them on sale for $99 and their plans seem pretty decent.


----------



## shdw633

Well I bought one, I'll let you know what I think about it in a few weeks.


----------



## Jim Thompson

I got one in the mail yesterday.  Using it as a test in the house and it took quality pics.  I will set up behind the house today and see about the transmission and quality.

Was very east to setup and feels like its better quality than the spypoints.


----------



## shdw633

Jim Thompson said:


> I got one in the mail yesterday.  Using it as a test in the house and it took quality pics.  I will set up behind the house today and see about the transmission and quality.
> 
> Was very east to setup and feels like its better quality than the spypoints.



That's what I am going to do with mine, replace spypoints.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Daytime photos are great. I have it picking up cars going by at about 40 yards. Don't mind the sweet looking cornfield across from the house ???

Had to screenshot because there's no good way to download pic from app that I've found yet.


----------



## XIronheadX

From what I've seen on other sites the night time pics are even better. Great flash on them.


----------



## XIronheadX




----------



## Jim Thompson

Hopefully they don't end up like the spycams. Although I 9nly bought one of them it was basically a waste


----------



## shdw633

Not much blur on those moving cars in those pics and at 40 yards to boot, that's great!!


----------



## ssramage

How is the monthly subscription service? I love my Spartans but may pick up a couple of these for low traffic areas and public land.


----------



## shdw633

XIronheadX said:


> From what I've seen on other sites the night time pics are even better. Great flash on them.



The flash on the Spypoints is the worse I have seen in any camera, cell or not


----------



## shdw633

ssramage said:


> How is the monthly subscription service? I love my Spartans but may pick up a couple of these for low traffic areas and public land.



They have plans as low as $5 a month depending on the number of pics you want and if you go monthly bill or yearly bill.  The unlimited plan is $13 a month for monthly pay or $120 if you pay for the year up front.


----------



## ssramage

shdw633 said:


> They have plans as low as $5 a month depending on the number of pics you want and if you go monthly bill or yearly bill.  The unlimited plan is $13 a month for monthly pay or $120 if you pay for the year up front.



That's not bad. I may try a couple if I can find them in stock anywhere.


----------



## shdw633

Cabelas and Bass Pro have them on sale for $99 right now with free shipping.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Going to keep a eye on this thread, have 3 spypoints now and they work fine for me, no issues, but in future depending on the feedback, may try one of these.


----------



## talisman

Is it a black out cam


----------



## Jim Thompson

talisman said:


> Is it a black out cam


Only lights at night are red LEDs.


----------



## ssramage

shdw633 said:


> Cabelas and Bass Pro have them on sale for $99 right now with free shipping.



Found two on my travels today and bought them to test.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Bud at work showed me pics from one he bought on sale at BPS. Pics were very sharp.


----------



## Jim Thompson

This is after sunset and before dark. Kinda transition. Usually pretty washed out on most cams.

Have it set to take pic and 10 sec video. Pic is sent to app and both pic and video are on card.

Pretty good so far. Have a nasty blurring sound when watching video on phone from card reader, but not when uploaded to YouTube.

Cam is 40 yard from target and about 20 from where I am standing


----------



## shdw633

I'm feeling good about my decision to buy one now!!  Thanks Jim!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Taken a few mins ago at dead dark. About 15 yards from cam. Not great, but not bad either. Cam tripped perfectly and both video and pic were taken as they should have.


----------



## Hunter1699

Looks great. Does it have a 12v external port by chance?


----------



## shdw633

Hunter1699 said:


> Looks great. Does it have a 12v external port by chance?



According to their site it does.


----------



## sleepr71

Can you manually command it to take a pic,or video??


----------



## davidhelmly

sleepr71 said:


> Can you manually command it to take a pic,or video??



According to their website, yes. 

https://www.tactacam.com/shop/reveal/


----------



## Deerhead

shdw633 said:


> They have plans as low as $5 a month depending on the number of pics you want and if you go monthly bill or yearly bill.  The unlimited plan is $13 a month for monthly pay or $120 if you pay for the year up front.



Where did you find this information?  I can not find this on their website? Tnx!


----------



## davidhelmly

Deerhead said:


> Where did you find this information?  I can not find this on their website? Tnx!


The plan info is toward the bottom of this page. 
https://www.revealcellcam.com/


----------



## rosewood

Thanks for the review.  I have been looking at all of the new cell cams on the market.  Noticed Wildgame Innovations and Moultrie have them also.  Seems the price point is around $100-120 on sale.  My Spypoint worked great for about 6 months, then it got water in it from blowing rain I guess.  They hem hawed on replacing it, then finally sent me another one.  Never got it to work, sent it back and am waiting on their next replacement.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Jim Thompson said:


> Taken a few mins ago at dead dark. About 15 yards from cam. Not great, but not bad either. Cam tripped perfectly and both video and pic were taken as they should have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1030434


That is a shooter!!


----------



## rosewood

I may have missed it, but can you power it with a external battery and solar panel?  6v or 12v?

Thanks,

Rosewood


----------



## Todd E

Received mine yesterday. Activated last night. Going in yard tonight for a critter test. Its kinda different since I'm used to spypoint. 

One thing I do not like is that is no way to lock door unless I wrap a secondary python all way around cam. Therefore, I password protected the cam. Still, with no secondary phython...anyone can open door and flip it off.


----------



## shdw633

rosewood said:


> I may have missed it, but can you power it with a external battery and solar panel?  6v or 12v?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rosewood



Yes


----------



## rosewood

shdw633 said:


> Yes


Which is it? 6v or 12V or either?

Thanks.


----------



## Beagler282

Got mine in and programed. Will put it over the feeder this weekend. Just set it on 12mp and took a test pic. Good clarity so far. Will probably bump it up to 24mp on the feeder.


----------



## shdw633

rosewood said:


> Which is it? 6v or 12V or either?
> 
> Thanks.


12v


----------



## Jim Boyd

I’m following along. 

Interested. 

Updates appreciated.


----------



## BigDogDaddy

Ordered one yesterday, should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## sleepr71

What kind of SD card have you found to work good in these..??


----------



## Beagler282

sleepr71 said:


> What kind of SD card have you found to work good in these..??



Depending on how you set it you can store pics and video on it at the same time. EX: You can set it to 3 quick pics and a 5-10 second video. The camera will send you one of the 3 pics and store everything else to the card. I would say it depends on how long it will be before you plan on checking the camera card. I put a 16gb card in mine so I don't have to go back for couple weeks.


----------



## sleepr71

BPS in Macon had about 20 of them today. Even split between Verizon and AT&T providers. Picked up 2 @ $99.00 ea. Will try ONE & if it works well..I’ll keep both. If not..the unopened one goes back ?


----------



## Todd E

Jim Boyd said:


> I’m following along.
> 
> Interested.
> 
> Updates appreciated.



I set mine out while ago. Should have action by dark.


----------



## Jim Boyd

Todd E said:


> I set mine out while ago. Should have action by dark.



Love to see what ya think


----------



## Todd E

My goal was to get it activated and get it out in yard to learn it and see how it needs to be set up. It was easy to activate. Easy to set up. It is working great and pix are really good. I haven't looked at any manual.  Just going to keep playing with app and settings before it goes to woods.Wish door had a lock tab.


----------



## Todd E

........


----------



## ssramage

Looks pretty good to me for a $100 camera.


----------



## Todd E

I have one question if anybody can answer. 

I see instant send or daily send in app. If I click daily, thats only choice. Just daily. So, what time does it send pics daily? 

And it also says may take cam up to 24 hours to accept cam changes via app. I changed to daily late last night and was still getting instant pics at 1 am.


----------



## Twinkie .308

This camera looks good. $120 if you pay yearly and $96 for additional cams. That ain't bad. Picture quality and detection range look pretty impressive too. I hope they endure the test of time. This looks like Tactacams first attempt at a trail camera, though they have been in the bow mounted camera game for a while. What kind of batteries ya'll running in these cams and what kind of battery life are you getting?


----------



## Todd E

Takes 12. I only had 8 liths. I put regular in it. I don't know life yet.


----------



## Beagler282

Twinkie .308 said:


> This camera looks good. $120 if you pay yearly and $96 for additional cams. That ain't bad. Picture quality and detection range look pretty impressive too. I hope they endure the test of time. This looks like Tactacams first attempt at a trail camera, though they have been in the bow mounted camera game for a while. What kind of batteries ya'll running in these cams and what kind of battery life are you getting?



Put Energizer in the camera. I'm only running one pic with a 20 second interval. Will get in on the feeder tomorrow and see how long they last. You can take several pics on it and have it run a video at same time but I'm sure batteries won't last long in that setup. We will see.


----------



## Jim Thompson

sleepr71 said:


> What kind of SD card have you found to work good in these..??



16gb 10x cards in all my cams.  Hold plenty of memory and the speed is good


----------



## Jim Thompson

BTW I have also run rayovac batteries in cams for as long as I can remember and battery life is always comparable to the few times I've spent extra on lithium.

Just for giggles I went ahead and ordered 2 more.  Will see how this goes.


----------



## ssramage

Jim Thompson said:


> BTW I have also run rayovac batteries in cams for as long as I can remember and battery life is always comparable to the few times I've spent extra on lithium.
> 
> Just for giggles I went ahead and ordered 2 more.  Will see how this goes.



Yep. I picked up a pile of Rayovacs on Black Friday from Lowe’s. I can’t tell a difference in my cams.


----------



## sleepr71

These cameras have an auxiliary port for plugging a battery pack into it. I’m going to use one of the bigger 12 V, solar charged battery packs that Academy sells. I forget the brand, but it’s like 49 bucks & change. Which includes a battery,box,the solar charger,charging cord...whole set up. I figure that’ll keep the camera running year round. It Should run year-round, which is my goal for this camera anyway.It'll be over a Cellular activated hog trap..that will be running 24/7/365. Second & third cams will be at my home..serving as Security cams..if I like this first one?


----------



## Todd E




----------



## sleepr71

Pics appear to be good quality?


----------



## buckpasser

Unless the batteries need changing twice weekly, I’m excited about this product.  I don’t really have any major complaints with my little Muddy, but the bright flash and the pic on demand should make this one much better for watching my foothold traps.


----------



## buckpasser

For a current owner; tell me about image on demand. Is it simple?  Is it for no additional charge?  How much delay?  Thanks


----------



## DSGB

I had a $50 Cabelas gift card, so I pulled the trigger on one. Just hope I get a good signal down in the creek bottom where I want to put it.


----------



## XIronheadX

Mike at Herd360 did a setup video on Youtube. Antenna must be pretty good. He had 2 bars on his phone and 5 on the camera. Camera sent the test pic in 8 seconds and was in the app in about 30 seconds.


----------



## Beagler282

XIronheadX said:


> Mike at Herd360 did a setup video on Youtube. Antenna must be pretty good. He had 2 bars on his phone and 5 on the camera. Camera sent the test pic in 8 seconds and was in the app in about 30 seconds.


Yeah I put mine up with 2 bars on my phone and the camera had full signal. All pics are coming to the phone 1 minute after taken. Awesome night pics which is what I really like in any camera I buy. Very happy so far.


----------



## mcduck

Jim Thompson said:


> Daytime photos are great. I have it picking up cars going by at about 40 yards. Don't mind the sweet looking cornfield across from the house ???
> 
> Had to screenshot because there's no good way to download pic from app that I've found yet.
> 
> View attachment 1030307View attachment 1030308View attachment 1030309View attachment 1030310



What is the speed limit on that road? The cars are centered nicely.


----------



## Jim Thompson

mcduck said:


> What is the speed limit on that road? The cars are centered nicely.


 
40.  I thought the same.  It picked them up pretty danged good


----------



## Todd E

I reached out to Tactacam to ask about only being able to delete one pic at a time. Reply was.....releasing an update soon for app to be able to delete multiple pix at a time.


----------



## sleepr71

Anybody tried commanding this camera to take a pic/video yet ? Curious about response/lag time..


----------



## Todd E

sleepr71 said:


> Anybody tried commanding this camera to take a pic/video yet ? Curious about response/lag time..



I'm no pro. On my spypoint, I can only make it take a pic at next appropriate communication time. On my Reveal....i don't see that I can make it snap a pic at any point. Only time you can make it send a pic is during start up. You set it up, make it take and send, then turn it on. Thats how it begins communicating i presume.


----------



## buckpasser

Todd E said:


> I'm no pro. On my spypoint, I can only make it take a pic at next appropriate communication time. On my Reveal....i don't see that I can make it snap a pic at any point. Only time you can make it send a pic is during start up. You set it up, make it take and send, then turn it on. Thats how it begins communicating i presume.



That’s disappointing considering they advertise “image on demand”. I hope it does it.


----------



## Todd E

@buckpasser 
Would image on demand refer to the fact it can send pix instantly? I just haven't ran across any "cam, take a pic" icon.


----------



## XIronheadX

I'm guessing the image on demand is the work timer. Telling it when to take a pic. Time lapse basically.


----------



## shdw633

I asked on Amazon and they stated there was no image on demand.


----------



## buckpasser

Todd E said:


> @buckpasser
> Would image on demand refer to the fact it can send pix instantly? I just haven't ran across any "cam, take a pic" icon.



With Coverts it’s labeled “real time photo”. Maybe my comprehension skills are off, but I took the term “image on demand” to mean the same thing. I was excited about watching traps with this cam because if things went bad I could tell and not assume there may just be an animal hunkered down not tripping the sensor.  That’s kinda where I am with the Muddy.  I’d love to know if you see anything. Mine should be here sometime this week from Bass Pro.


----------



## buckpasser

XIronheadX said:


> I'm guessing the image on demand is the work timer. Telling it when to take a pic. Time lapse basically.





shdw633 said:


> I asked on Amazon and they stated there was no image on demand.



I looked on Amazon also and saw that. Are my reading comprehension skills that bad?  It’s a cell cam, I know it sends little magic paintings to my phone.  That seems like stretching by their marketing folks if it won’t let me “demand” a current pic and override the sensor.  Maybe it’s just me.


----------



## XIronheadX

buckpasser said:


> With Coverts it’s labeled “real time photo”. Maybe my comprehension skills are off, but I took the term “image on demand” to mean the same thing. I was excited about watching traps with this cam because if things went bad I could tell and not assume there may just be an animal hunkered down not tripping the sensor.  That’s kinda where I am with the Muddy.  I’d love to know if you see anything. Mine should be here sometime this week from Bass Pro.


I think the real time stuff is probably only the high end cameras. It's going to require it to be in constant communication, which is a power burner. I know my Ghost cams will do it, but I'd have to turn power save off and send a text to the phone number assigned to the camera to get it.

A cheap unlimited plan may be best for watching traps? That have time lapse capability? Get a pic sent on intervals.

And no it's not bad. lol. I was curious as to how they were offering a pic on demand with a $100 camera.


----------



## Jim Thompson

I received my other 2 cams yesterday.  All work as advertised in the quick backyard testing.  Havent had the time or energy to learn how to work them yet.  That part may never change


----------



## BigDogDaddy

They must be good, everywhere is sold out. I was going to order a second today, nobody has stock


----------



## Kris87

I bought some and sent them to my buddies in KY. They're taking an insane number of pictures there and working flawlessly. I've activated all mine but haven't deployed them here yet. Very good for the money.


----------



## Anthony61

XIronheadX said:


> I'm guessing the image on demand is the work timer. Telling it when to take a pic. Time lapse basically.



Normally one would assume image on demand is like the Ridgetec "Remote Control" feature where tapping SNAP actually sends a txt message to the camera to wake it up and it snaps a photo or video clip in real time then sends it to the portal and app instantly.


----------



## Dyrewulf

Yeah, I'm still a bit suspicious of it but I am getting some photos


----------



## shdw633

Dyrewulf said:


> Yeah, I'm still a bit suspicious of it but I am getting some photos



That's a pretty good pic for a twan't pic


----------



## rosewood

Dyrewulf said:


> Yeah, I'm still a bit suspicious of it but I am getting some photos


Man that is a steep hill.....


----------



## Dyrewulf

rosewood said:


> Man that is a steep hill.....


For example - one night it sent three photos of raccoons around the feeder. I have it set for 20 second delay between shots. I've never seen raccoons show up, eat everything and leave in 60 seconds before. So... why only three photos?


----------



## rosewood

Dyrewulf said:


> For example - one night it sent three photos of raccoons around the feeder. I have it set for 20 second delay between shots. I've never seen raccoons show up, eat everything and leave in 60 seconds before. So... why only three photos?


I was picking because apparently the raccoons tilted your camera.


----------



## rosewood

Dyrewulf said:


> For example - one night it sent three photos of raccoons around the feeder. I have it set for 20 second delay between shots. I've never seen raccoons show up, eat everything and leave in 60 seconds before. So... why only three photos?


I have noticed my cams in my backyard don't always take pics of the raccoons, not sure why.  Usually catches the other critters quite well. Maybe they are walking too slow cause they got bellies full of corn.


----------



## shdw633

Dyrewulf said:


> For example - one night it sent three photos of raccoons around the feeder. I have it set for 20 second delay between shots. I've never seen raccoons show up, eat everything and leave in 60 seconds before. So... why only three photos?



Something could have scared them off the feeder.


----------



## XIronheadX

Tactacam's answer about the image on demand~
"In setup mode on cam you hit ok and it will transmit image to your phone to test the camera before leaving at a location"

Maybe they can rename it the wave your hand in front of the camera button.


----------



## buckpasser

XIronheadX said:


> Tactacam's answer about the image on demand~
> "In setup mode on cam you hit ok and it will transmit image to your phone to test the camera before leaving at a location"
> 
> Maybe they can rename it the wave your hand in front of the camera button.



Nice!  I guess my Muddy has “Image on demand” too. It’s labeled “sync”.  You can demand it anytime you want as long as you’re standing at the cam with the door open.


----------



## XIronheadX

buckpasser said:


> Nice!  I guess my Muddy has “Image on demand” too. It’s labeled “sync”.  You can demand it anytime you want as long as you’re standing at the cam with the door open.


Lol and the camera is pointing off in the direction its not going to be watching? How most are.


----------



## sleepr71

That’s disappointing. I thought these offered “Image on Demand”..or something to that effect. I may still be able to use it over my hog trap...by decreasing the time between pics. Still...not as good as real time pics though


----------



## Anthony61

This Tactacam image on demand sounds a bit like false advertising to me.  Kind of misleading.

Remote Control or Real time is a technology where the module is place in a wake on incoming sms.  Then an sms (text message) is sent to the device's phone number and it wakes up and gets online to perform a task.

Because this mode uses a lot of power some manufacturers leave it out so they don't have to take calls from angry camera owners who's batteries die in 2 - 3 weeks.


----------



## sleepr71

That’s why I bought a 12v battery/solar charger combo. Maybe they will offer that feature as an update! Wishful thinking ..


----------



## rosewood

Anthony61 said:


> This Tactacam image on demand sounds a bit like false advertising to me.  Kind of misleading.


The majority if not all game cams are made in China.  If someone in China wrote the original instructions and then someone in the US translated them or corrected the "Engrish" grammar, that may have been the issue.  Many times they use wording that doesn't make sense to us or doesn't say exactly the way a native English speaker would understand it.

No doubt, very misleading.

Rosewood


----------



## sleepr71

Maybe they’ll do an upgrade that’ll allow a pic/video on demand..maybe..?


----------



## whitter

sleepr71 said:


> Maybe they’ll do an upgrade that’ll allow a pic/video on demand..maybe..?


Aw, just go ahead and order a Ridgetec and get er all


----------



## DSGB

Got mine set up in a creek bottom yesterday and it was sending me pictures not long after.


----------



## DSGB

Jim Thompson said:


> Had to screenshot because there's no good way to download pic from app that I've found yet.


If you click the three dots at the top of the screen, then select share, it will give you the option to save them.


----------



## sowgabuckstalker

LOVIN mine!


----------



## BigDogDaddy

Loving mine so far!


----------



## bevills1

BigDogDaddy said:


> They must be good, everywhere is sold out. I was going to order a second today, nobody has stock


Cabelas showed limited stock for the AT&T one when I ordered 3 this morning, but it no longer shows limited stock.  You might find more if you keep checking and if you're still looking for one.


----------



## greene_dawg

Looking for a verizon one but it looks like everyone is out. Event Tactacam is out of stock.


----------



## Hunter1699

sleepr71 said:


> That’s why I bought a 12v battery/solar charger combo. Maybe they will offer that feature as an update! Wishful thinking ..


So what battery/solar charger did you buy for the tactacam? I bought the HME for spypoint that I have because I assumed it would work but found out it doesn't when setting it up. Thanks


----------



## XIronheadX

Hunter1699 said:


> So what battery/solar charger did you buy for the tactacam? I bought the HME for spypoint that I have because I assumed it would work but found out it doesn't when setting it up. Thanks


Barrel plug wrong? 5.5x2.1. You can buy a reducer or a new battery cable 4.0x1.7mm for a few bucks on Amazon.


----------



## buckpasser

For a little update, mine seems to be a good buy.  Better cell pic quality than Covert, StealthCam or Spypoint IMO. I did think it might have glitched out because I went over 24 hours without getting a pic. Went over this evening and it sent me a pic right when I approached. I guess it was just in a crummy spot!  

As for the “image on demand”, it appears it’s trustworthy enough to fire off and send when triggered, so I’ll be using it on the foothold sets with confidence.


----------



## shdw633

Hunter1699 said:


> So what battery/solar charger did you buy for the tactacam? I bought the HME for spypoint that I have because I assumed it would work but found out it doesn't when setting it up. Thanks



Thanks for the heads up, I just checked mine out with my Moultrie Power Panels and am going to have to get a reducer as well.


----------



## Jim Thompson

I have 3 out since Saturday.  All 3 in locations that usually have steady traffic.  

One is steady sending pics, the other 2 were steady for 1st evening and now one has only sent 3 pics since sunday morning and the other only 3 since sunday at noon. Most likely something wrong, but time will tell.  They are 4 hours away so itll be a bit before I can get back over to check them.

When taking and sending pics, they work great.  Transmitted pics are good (higher quality will be on the card) and come almost instantly.  

The app is serviceable, but the lack of being able to swipe between pics bites booty...not the cute tanned booty either...but is still serviceable.

I will attach a few pics asap


----------



## Hunter1699

XIronheadX said:


> Barrel plug wrong? 5.5x2.1. You can buy a reducer or a new battery cable 4.0x1.7mm for a few bucks on Amazon.


Thanks-I just did but wish I would have checked prior to placing-6 hrs out but it is working great so far.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Pic from all cams. The broketine cam is washed out because of time of evening...but he's a nice buck. I cleaned it up a bit.  Also a pic of the breakdown of the number of pics per cam


----------



## sleepr71

Hunter1699 said:


> So what battery/solar charger did you buy for the tactacam? I bought the HME for spypoint that I have because I assumed it would work but found out it doesn't when setting it up. Thanks



I made the same mistake...searching for a solution to the plugs being different sizes


----------



## greene_dawg

FYI - I was just able to order one from BassPro so they have some in stock for those looking. Good luck!


----------



## DSGB

I set mine up in a creek bottom Sunday morning and got the first few pictures only a few hours later and another that evening. I was a little concerned when I didn't get a single picture on Monday, but then got a few early yesterday morning and then more later in the evening.

Like JT said, the app could use some work for viewing/managing pics, but the camera is working great.


----------



## sleepr71

Mine doesn’t seem to do good taking pics from elevated positions(I.e. watching a driveway). Maybe it needs to be closer to ground level..?


----------



## shdw633

Hunter1699 said:


> Thanks-I just did but wish I would have checked prior to placing-6 hrs out but it is working great so far.



Is this what I need to downsize my current plug and fit into the camera?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07D49WQ7M/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=AI2RDAU9D85OZ&psc=1


----------



## XIronheadX

shdw633 said:


> Is this what I need to downsize my current plug and fit into the camera?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07D49WQ7M/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=AI2RDAU9D85OZ&psc=1


It's the type I saw listed on a trailcam site. Unless you just buy that size battery cable.


----------



## XIronheadX

Also saw its best to use 32 gb Sandisk Extreme or Lexar Class 10 85mb/s or higher SD cards. U3 preferably.


----------



## Hunter1699

XIronheadX said:


> It's the type I saw listed on a trailcam site. Unless you just buy that size battery cable.


Mine are ordered and based on the performance of the camera so far the batteries should last until I return.  I have these chargers on two spypoints with no issues. Wish I had all tactacam based on the picture quality-guess I'll just have to buy another one!


----------



## Todd E

I tested mine in the yard for days. Then drove 2.5 hours Sunday and set it over a feeder. Other than initial set up pic, I haven't received anything. 
I hope its just because an animal hasn't shown.


----------



## Todd E

It updates every morning at 502am. The temp is always different. Dont you think if it had captured pics they would send??


----------



## DSGB

Todd E said:


> It updates every morning at 502am. The temp is always different. Dont you think if it had captured pics they would send??



I was told the camera updates every 24 hours. I wouldn't worry too much, unless it stops updating. Bet you'll get some pics soon.


----------



## sowgabuckstalker

Mine working great thankfully. Just no bucks yet which is strange or is it? lots of does, fawns, turkeys!


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 of mine are now sending. The third hasnt done an update since Sunday.  It's either stolen and off or its having a problem.


----------



## Jim Thompson

From last eve's pull


----------



## Deerhead

Just found inventory!  Tactacam Reveal Cellular Trail Camera (Verizon).  Sheels.com has some in stock.  Just placed my order.  Hope to have it in a couple of days.


----------



## Todd E

I try to pass along stuff. From Tactacam........


----------



## Beagler282

We have the cams working with SD cards ranging from 8gb, 16gb and a 32gb


----------



## DSGB

Using a Sandisk 16GB class 10 in mine


----------



## Hunter1699

Todd E said:


> It updates every morning at 502am. The temp is always different. Dont you think if it had captured pics they would send??


I did the same thing on 3 camera's this past weekend in what consider my hot spots. Nothing but a couple small does for three days.  They are all picking up now all times of the day. Nothing spectacular but getting better everyday. Looking for one particular deer-nothing yet on him though.


----------



## cowhornedspike

JT what kind of stand do you have set up for me in that walnut tree? 

Also, I talked (email) to tactacam and found out you can do a bulk delete and also can put the app on several devices and all of them receive the pics by using the same log in.  Of course all would also have admin control as well...so may not be a good thing for some groups.


----------



## Todd E

@cowhornedspike how did you do a bulk delete vs single with having to refresh to see what had been deleted? 

They told me they were gonna update app to be able to do so. 

I ran my cam in yard for days. Same card. Same process. Pics every morning and eve. Drove 2.5 hours away. Set it up. Got initial activate pic. Nothing since. Only reason I was concerned.


----------



## Todd E

My setup pic was of course of the adjacent woods since door was open. I waited, walked around in front of cam, and then walked on by. Opened app and had the setup pic and then pic of me after it was turned on and running. 

Maybe the deer aren't there.


----------



## cowhornedspike

Todd E said:


> @cowhornedspike how did you do a bulk delete vs single with having to refresh to see what had been deleted?
> 
> They told me they were gonna update app to be able to do so.
> 
> I ran my cam in yard for days. Same card. Same process. Pics every morning and eve. Drove 2.5 hours away. Set it up. Got initial activate pic. Nothing since. Only reason I was concerned.



Click on Camera button at bottom (2nd from left) and then location and then individual camera.  This will bring up a page that shows multiple pics side by side.  Press and hold one pic until it highlights. Then you can click and tag any other pics you wish to delete and then hit the trash can at the bottom to delete the tagged group as a whole.


----------



## cowhornedspike

Todd E said:


> My setup pic was of course of the adjacent woods since door was open. I waited, walked around in front of cam, and then walked on by. Opened app and had the setup pic and then pic of me after it was turned on and running.
> 
> Maybe the deer aren't there. View attachment 1032939



My bet is deer aren't there yet.  Cam tested good so probably is good.


----------



## Todd E

@cowhornedspike you're right. I had a young buck show up finally this eve. Got several pics.


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 cams steady sending, third cam is still sitting without a pic since the 1st few hours it was out and it has not been updated since early sunday morning.  

Will hit my 750 1st tier limit today and cams have been out since saturday morning.  Could get expensive


----------



## cowhornedspike

Jim Thompson said:


> 2 cams steady sending, third cam is still sitting without a pic since the 1st few hours it was out and it has not been updated since early sunday morning.
> 
> Will hit my 750 1st tier limit today and cams have been out since saturday morning.  Could get expensive



That's why I went with the unlimited plan...  Found myself cringing everytime the phone went off with another pic... so upgraded.


----------



## XIronheadX

Jim Thompson said:


> 2 cams steady sending, third cam is still sitting without a pic since the 1st few hours it was out and it has not been updated since early sunday morning.
> 
> Will hit my 750 1st tier limit today and cams have been out since saturday morning.  Could get expensive


Jim, check and make sure the sensitivity hasn't jumped to off. Heard that happened to someone.


----------



## Jim Thompson

XIronheadX said:


> Jim, check and make sure the sensitivity hasn't jumped to off. Heard that happened to someone.



Still on.  I did move it to another setting and applied it. Hoping to kick it into action.


----------



## sowgabuckstalker

What all settings is yall's on? Here is mine. Let me know if I need to change anything, working fine but do find it strange that like Ill get a pic of several deer eating at feeder and then thats the only pic ill get is the first on it sends, meaning I know they didnt just take munch and leave, they had to stick around and move around so should have taken more pics of them while they are eating? Thanks as always!


----------



## whitetailfreak

How much is unlimited with the tactacam?


----------



## cowhornedspike

10/month for first cam if paid by the year.  I believe additional cams are a little less.


----------



## cowhornedspike

*Data Plans*

PRO PLAN UNLIMITED
No activate fees
$120 Yearly – $10 a month – savings of 23%
$13 Monthly
Additional cameras:
Monthly: Add a camera for $12 per month
Yearly: Add a camera for $96 per year


INTERMEDIATE PLAN 500 Photos
No activation fees
$85 Yearly – $7.08 a month – savings of 11.5%
$8 Monthly
Additional cameras:
Monthly: Add a camera for $7.50 per month
Yearly: Add a camera for $75 per year


STARTER PLAN 250 Photos
No activation fees
$55 Yearly – $4.58 a month – savings of 8.3%
$5 Monthly
Additional cameras:
Monthly: Add a camera for $5 per month
Yearly: Add a camera for $55 per month


----------



## sleepr71

Thanks for the tip on doing a “bulk delete” doing them 1 at the time stinks! ?


----------



## Jim Thompson

I changed my plan to unlimited yesterday, but before I did I suspended the billing on the one cam that's not sending and Tacta only charged me for the 2 cams.  If it's still there (not riding around in the back of Ricky Bobby's truck) hopefully it's still taking pics because I was getting some serious deer before replacing the regular cam with this one


----------



## JROESEL

Well I broke down and grabbed one since all of you are bragging on it, it was the simplest camera I have ever set up, I run 6 cell cameras already and it’s by far the easiest!! The picture quality is better then the others as well, and this camera is about 1/3 of the cost of the other cameras, so I have my fingers crossed, if it works good, I see several more in the future!!! Hopefully I want need the customer service, but if I do, I’ll let you know how it goes, 120$ a year Unlimited pictures is the ticket, I pay that for my other cameras with a limit on them


----------



## Jim Thompson

Crazy that all of a sudden I have received about 25 pics per cam (2 out) that are all animal free.  They started around 12:15 today and last one at 3:42 pm. 

I checked the weather and it looks like the wind got up to about 20mph today, so maybe that was triggering them


----------



## Jim Thompson

Both are still steady sending me ghost pics every minute or 2.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Houston...we have a problem  both cams are still steady sending me ghost pics


----------



## Hunter1699

sowgabuckstalker said:


> What all settings is yall's on? Here is mine. Let me know if I need to change anything, working fine but do find it strange that like Ill get a pic of several deer eating at feeder and then thats the only pic ill get is the first on it sends, meaning I know they didnt just take munch and leave, they had to stick around and move around so should have taken more pics of them while they are eating? Thanks as always!
> 
> View attachment 1033086


SO I was looking at the above camera settings and I have one additional category SMS Crtl which has two options: instant or daily? What should that be on?  Why isn't on yours?


----------



## buckpasser

Jim Thompson said:


> Houston...we have a problem  both cams are still steady sending me ghost pics



I had to scale back my sensitivity on the app. It is truly very easy to trip when turned up.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Finally found one last Friday, ordered it, arrived yesterday.  Setup was simple, camera activated fine and I chose a plan and made payment.  Then the camera never got a signal, turned it off and on numerous times.  Rechecked the SD card, reseated the SIM card, set up the settings i wanted and it took pictures fine on the SD card, just no cell service.  Started troubleshooting and on the Reveal Facebook page, there is a known issue with the cameras and Verizon service.  Tried to call them, was on wait over 30 minutes, hung up.  Sent a support email with my SIM card number and what I was seeing and within a hour someone responded and did something on their end and camera is working fine now.  Not bad for email support.  Pictures are very clear so far, hadnt had any nighttime yet.  Camera in backyard on patio, suspect it will catch a cat or two tonight, so we will see.  For 99.00 bucks, not bad, but lets see how long it lasts.  I do not like the fact I can not wake it up and that it only checks in once a day, to update camera status and pick up any new settings that I may have changed.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Is there a way to see the photos via a web browser on a laptop, Ipad, etc.... like the other cellular cameras out there?  I have been to the Tactacam website and dont see a way to do that.  Maybe that will be a feature coming soon.  I must say my first round of night pictures are outstanding, much clearer than my Spypoints.


----------



## DSGB

There is only the mobile app, as of now. You should be able to download it on an iPad.


----------



## sowgabuckstalker

I do have a question about the SIM card - I dont have one in mine, and its working good since day 1? I obviously have my SD card in there but no SIM. Assuming thats ok? Whats the SIM card for? Thanks.


----------



## sleepr71

I thought they came WITH a SIM card  mine did.


----------



## sowgabuckstalker

sleepr71 said:


> I thought they came WITH a SIM card  mine did.



Maybe it was already in it and I didnt have to do anything? Not sure.


----------



## Twinkie .308

Buford_Dawg said:


> Is there a way to see the photos via a web browser on a laptop, Ipad, etc.... like the other cellular cameras out there?  I have been to the Tactacam website and dont see a way to do that.  Maybe that will be a feature coming soon.  I must say my first round of night pictures are outstanding, much clearer than my Spypoints.


Go to their website. Click on support. Then click on download app. It should appear on your desktop after downloading


----------



## Twinkie .308

sowgabuckstalker said:


> Maybe it was already in it and I didnt have to do anything? Not sure.


Yes. It was already in it. Slot is on the left side. It won't work without one. The sim card allows it to transmit over certain bands


----------



## Beagler282

I had to turn down the sensitivity setting. I was getting pics of the eye ball soon as they hit the camera within range...lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

Beagler282 said:


> I had to turn down the sensitivity setting. I was getting pics of the eye ball soon as they hit the camera within range...lol



Already had sensitivity on medium.  Will change to low if needed


----------



## RipperIII

do these send video?


----------



## transfixer

Do you guys that have been using one think they would work as a security cam around the house ?   I have a wifi security cam but it isn't the greatest on dependability , mostly because I'm stuck with AT&T internet at home,


----------



## Jim Thompson

RipperIII said:


> do these send video?



No. They will take video at the same time as they take a pic, but will only send the pic. Video will stay on the card


----------



## Jim Thompson

transfixer said:


> Do you guys that have been using one think they would work as a security cam around the house ?   I have a wifi security cam but it isn't the greatest on dependability , mostly because I'm stuck with AT&T internet at home,



Yes they would be a good security cam, although they wont be stealth because they have LED flash.


----------



## RipperIII

Jim Thompson said:


> No. They will take video at the same time as they take a pic, but will only send the pic. Video will stay on the card


...I've gotten addicted to video on demand...


----------



## Jim Thompson

RipperIII said:


> ...I've gotten addicted to video on demand...



Yeah that would be pretty sweet


----------



## transfixer

RipperIII said:


> ...I've gotten addicted to video on demand...


 
 That would be okay,  I'd still get the pic, even if they stole the camera,  just thinking for times when I'm not close to home,  I get a pic of someone in my driveway that isn't supposed to be there,  I can call the Sheriff's dept and tell them myself,


----------



## Jim Thompson

transfixer said:


> That would be okay,  I'd still get the pic, even if they stole the camera,  just thinking for times when I'm not close to home,  I get a pic of someone in my driveway that isn't supposed to be there,  I can call the Sheriff's dept and tell them myself,



Would be perfect for that


----------



## cowhornedspike

RipperIII said:


> ...I've gotten addicted to video on demand...



I get that with my arlos.  Main issue I have with the arlo is poor reception in weak signal areas and this cam has GREAT signal strength.


----------



## sleepr71

Transfixer,I have one watching my driveway at the only entrance/exit point. When I drive past it leaving for work, or in the evening… I have a picture on my phone before I get parked 50 yards away… So yes, I think as long as you have a decent signal… It would work good for a security cam that will send you pics. No videos though.


----------



## sleepr71

I haven’t figured out yet how to get an audible alert on my iPhone when I get a picture from the tactacam. It shows up as I have pictures on my screen, but no notification, like a ding when a text comes through, or an email. Any suggestions on how to attach an audible alert to these pics coming in on your phone. An iPhone specifically.? I’ve been through “Settings”..With no luck.


----------



## Todd E

Anybody know how to move pix to a created gallery in app?


----------



## Kris87

Todd E said:


> Anybody know how to move pix to a created gallery in app?



Click on the picture you want to move. Then click the three dots in the upper right corner. It will give you the option to move to gallery, delete, or share. You likely need to create the gallery first, which is easy to do.


----------



## Todd E

Thanks. @Kris87 I guess I won't do that again. Lost all my pics.


----------



## RipperIII

cowhornedspike said:


> I get that with my arlos.  Main issue I have with the arlo is poor reception in weak signal areas and this cam has GREAT signal strength.


Yep, I've got a covert Blackhawk,...used to send me 20sec. HD clips on demand, then it went to 5sec low quality clips on demand...called CSR, he said that the 20sce. HD clip were a "glitch" in the system...i.e., they cost too much or Covert to inclyde in a plan...STUPID MKT.
The camera and software are capable, then offer the plan....


----------



## cowhornedspike

sleepr71 said:


> I haven’t figured out yet how to get an audible alert on my iPhone when I get a picture from the tactacam. It shows up as I have pictures on my screen, but no notification, like a ding when a text comes through, or an email. Any suggestions on how to attach an audible alert to these pics coming in on your phone. An iPhone specifically.? I’ve been through “Settings”..With no luck.



On android I simply go to account, notifications, and make sure the "push notifications" and "new images" are both turned on.  No idea if the same on Iphone.


----------



## XIronheadX

sleepr71 said:


> I haven’t figured out yet how to get an audible alert on my iPhone when I get a picture from the tactacam. It shows up as I have pictures on my screen, but no notification, like a ding when a text comes through, or an email. Any suggestions on how to attach an audible alert to these pics coming in on your phone. An iPhone specifically.? I’ve been through “Settings”..With no luck.


https://www.addictivetips.com/ios/set-sound-only-notifications-for-app-on-ios/


----------



## Twinkie .308

sleepr71 said:


> I haven’t figured out yet how to get an audible alert on my iPhone when I get a picture from the tactacam. It shows up as I have pictures on my screen, but no notification, like a ding when a text comes through, or an email. Any suggestions on how to attach an audible alert to these pics coming in on your phone. An iPhone specifically.? I’ve been through “Settings”..With no luck.


Have you been through the settings on your phone? Not the app, but the settings on your phone. I don't know about iPhone, but on Android, you might have to give the app permission to do certain things. On Android, you go to settings, then select apps. Find the Tactacam Reveal App and make sure notifications are turned on. I'm not sure if this will help you with your iPhone but maybe it will help somebody.


----------



## bevills1

greene_dawg said:


> Looking for a verizon one but it looks like everyone is out. Event Tactacam is out of stock.


Actually I wanted to get Verizon too, but At&T works on a friend's Spycams where we hunt.  Does anybody know if service provider can be changed on these by switching sim card and activating new sim like is done for cell phone service.  I doubt this may become needed, but I was curious if it can be done.


----------



## Deerhead

Deerhead said:


> Just found inventory!  Tactacam Reveal Cellular Trail Camera (Verizon).  Sheels.com has some in stock.  Just placed my order.  Hope to have it in a couple of days.



The camera was delivered last night.  My property is 2hr away so I'll test it for a week before putting it on my feeder.


----------



## sowgabuckstalker

Can some or all that are having great luck getting lots of good pic w/ their tactacams post what all you have the settings set on? Please? sure would appreciate it, think would be very helpful especially for someone like me being their first cell cams. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hunter1699

I questioned my setup.  All my signals point to me doing it correctly but pics are few and far between.  For the heck of it I emailed Tacatcam with my ID for camera to see if they could verify everything was setup and running correctly.  The only thing they said was all looked good but suggested that I use a different SD and maybe move the camera even though I have excellent signal.  With regards to the SD I bought what the instructions indicated. 16-32GB Class 10.  They told me that i should use a SanDisk Extreme Plus 32GB for burst shooting..??? They apparently had great results testing these. My comment was thanks but shouldn't that have been in the instructions?  Overall the customer service was great and I just spent another $17.  Guess my camera is in a crappy spot for now. Think someone whom has had some good luck should answer your question about setup.  Just thought I would comment on what I had found out.


----------



## Twinkie .308

I put mine out on August 14. I'm using Rayovac alkaline batteries and a 16gb SanDisk card. Running the At&t version. Batteries still read 100% and it's taken 444 pictures so far. Here's some daytime, night and twilight pics.


Here's my settings


----------



## LETMGRO

My cam setup is same as Twinkie except for my image size is 8MP, not 12. 32GB SanDisk Class 10 card. Cam appeared to take 667 pics (about 1/2 daylight pics) according to app, with 4-5 bar AT&T reception, and battery life read 50%.
I checked the card and there were 2600+ pics on the card. The camera quit sending pics and needed new batteries....much like the Spypoints that quit transmitting in the 40% power range. Evidently, this camera struggles to transmit an image with a 30 second delay. I changed it to a 1 min delay to see how that impacts performance and compare app pics to actual pics taken. Maybe the internal memory prohibits it from storing more than 1 8MP image at a time before it saves and transmits the last image stored. 
Y’all be sure to look at cards before erasing. You may have pics that you were not aware of.


----------



## cowhornedspike

If you have it set to take multi pics or pics and video, it only transmits the 2nd pic in the series and stores the rest and the video on the card.


----------



## LETMGRO

cowhornedspike said:


> If you have it set to take multi pics or pics and video, it only transmits the 2nd pic in the series and stores the rest and the video on the card.


Was not set for multi pics. Just 1 pic and a 30 sec delay. Now it’s 1 pic and a minute delay


----------



## Jim Thompson

My 2 cams are normal again. 3rd hasn't updated or transmitted since Aug 9th. I have tech support looking at it, but who knows. Hopefully it's still steady taking pics. 

Heres a few recent a from 2 that are we sending.


----------



## buckpasser

Mines working well too. Just need some good bucks to walk by instead of this. 



“El troctoro es en la mud de grande”


----------



## cowhornedspike

He'll be a good'un next year...


----------



## Jim Thompson

Cutting a plot for us as well. The 1st pic the tractor is about 70 yards out. Pretty good pic up


----------



## doublecc27

Ok guy I just received my camera. I downloaded the app and purchased the $5 plan to play with at the house before i take it to the midwest in sept. i scanned the QR code and On the app it is showing the cam is activated. so i turned the cam off and went to menu and it says searching for a few minutes and then goes to no signal. I have never had a signal issue at my house for cell phones etc.. Any suggestion.. yes the sim is in it and the SD card.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

If it is Verizon, then there is a known issue with Verizon version getting no signal, See the Tactacam Facebook page for details. In a nutshell, contact customer service and they can resolve it quickly.  Mine had same issue, could find no signal in metro Atlanta, LOL.  Once fixed, I had 5 bars....


----------



## doublecc27

yep it is verizon


----------



## sowgabuckstalker

Went to check swap cards out on mine yesterday afternoon and when I put new card in it kept saying “searching”, I was in a hurry and just left it and it hasn’t sent a pic since. I have Verizon. My app is saying it hasn’t updated since yesterday at 130 pm, this was about 4 pm when I did this. Hoping it’s just the Verizon issue. Do I call customer service? Or email?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

I used email and someone responded in several hours.


----------



## Todd E

@sowgabuckstalker  when I saw their post on FB, it only mentioned new connects. Did swapping cards bring it into that category.....i have no clue.


----------



## Todd E

My Reveal is on VZW network and ticking right along once deer showed.


----------



## sowgabuckstalker

Buford_Dawg said:


> If it is Verizon, then there is a known issue with Verizon version getting no signal, See the Tactacam Facebook page for details. In a nutshell, contact customer service and they can resolve it quickly.  Mine had same issue, could find no signal in metro Atlanta, LOL.  Once fixed, I had 5 bars....



Can you post a link to Facebook page you’re talking about ? I am not seeing it on either of the 10 FB pages they seem to have thanks


----------



## Todd E




----------



## Buford_Dawg

Yep, what Todd posted.  I must say Tactacam email support was quick and resolved my issue.


----------



## Deerhead

I setup my Tactacam Verizon camera today.  I had not problem. Pictures sent immediately to my phone.  Super excited. Cant wait to put it at my feeder.


----------



## Todd E

Anybody drained some batteries yet? How long they last? Mine is still on instant. We all know when cell cam batts go......they go. Unannounced.

I am running liths.


----------



## sowgabuckstalker

Ya I think mine was user error, went and checked it today and should be all good now. I did move it off my feeder to way down hardwood bottom and threw out a bunch of corn - let’s see what happens. Good luck all!


----------



## Beagler282

Todd E said:


> Anybody drained some batteries yet? How long they last? Mine is still on instant. We all know when cell cam batts go......they go. Unannounced.
> 
> I am running liths.



I'm sitting on 60% battery life after 3 weeks in the woods watching a feeder.


----------



## Jim Thompson

On my most active cam I am at 80% batts.  Been in woods since 8/8 and guessing it has taken 1200 or so pics.  Have to guess because I've deleted a bunch.  Running rayovac alkaline


----------



## Hunter1699

My camera has no issues and is still at 100%-why-because it is in a crappy spot!  guess the protein and corn troughs are not to their liking! WTH. Only pics now and then but the quality of the photo's are pretty dang good.  It's being moved this weekend!  I do have the /12vt solar backup on two spypoints and appears to be working great.  Will have one on the Tactacam this weekend after its move.


----------



## Jim Thompson

If you are android, update the app in the play store.  Can now swipe between pics along with different icons for deleting and saving and sharing.  Also the ability to change the send time of pics


----------



## Jim Thompson

And Apple...update your Apple app too


----------



## Todd E

Kudos to Tactacam. Listening and updating app !!!


----------



## buckpasser

Todd E said:


> Anybody drained some batteries yet? How long they last? Mine is still on instant. We all know when cell cam batts go......they go. Unannounced.
> 
> I am running liths.



Mine is on picture 537 after being out three weeks or more. It has 50%. This is on harbor freight batteries, the cheapest of the cheap.


----------



## Beagler282

Not sure how many pics I have taken already. I filled up a 16gb card and about half way into the card again. This weekend will be a month since it's been out. Sitting at 60% battery life on Energizer Batts. So far this camera has far exceeded my expectations. Very happy with it.


----------



## LETMGRO

My first cam went from great AT&T reception (compared to marginal reception for Spypoint in same location) to not getting a signal. I contacted Tactacam via the app and within 24 hours they started correspondence. After a few questions, they logged into the app to check the status of the camera. I’m not sure what the problem is/was, but they sent me an RMA form and are shipping a new replacement camera out tomorrow. No questions. 
I own a bunch of camera brands. I realize the limitations and issues with all of them. Good customer service is not a guarantee regardless of warranty. I’m impressed with my initial experiences with their customer support. I hope to be equally impressed with the product.


----------



## sowgabuckstalker

Mine was out of commission a few day, pretty sure was user error. I moved it this morning and had deer and turkeys in there in less than 5 hours, amazing this is a new spot as well, pray they both stick around during f their respected seasons. I’m most excited about the swamp chickens ? 

Cam working great ?


----------



## Deerhead

XIronheadX said:


> Barrel plug wrong? 5.5x2.1. You can buy a reducer or a new battery cable 4.0x1.7mm for a few bucks on Amazon.



Thanks Ironhead!  Just bought an HME battery/solar charger and the  
5.5x2.1mm Female Jack to 4.0x1.7mm Male reducer from Amazon. Looking forward to long battery life for the Tactacam.     Thinking of using shrink wrap around the reducer to make it water proof and secure.


----------



## rosewood

Deerhead said:


> Thinking of using shrink wrap around the reducer to make it water proof and secure.


I have packed dielectric grease around connections then put the heat shrink tubing over that before shrinking.  Creates a quite nice water proof seal.

One other thing, I have found a heat gun does a much better job of shrinking tubing over using a lighter.

Rosewood


----------



## ssramage

I bought 2 of them. Still running one, but one of them got stolen. I'd like to replace it but they're in short supply right now it seems.


----------



## buckpasser

Mine ended up sending 616 pics before battery replacement.  That was on Harbor Freight cheapo batteries. It was kind enough to send me a notification at 20% battery that informed me to make plans to address the low battery issue, which is a great feature!


----------



## XIronheadX

buckpasser said:


> Mine ended up sending 616 pics before battery replacement.  That was on Harbor Freight cheapo batteries. It was kind enough to send me a notification at 20% battery that informed me to make plans to address the low battery issue, which is a great feature!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1035572


I saw someone running alkalines have over 5000.


----------



## buckpasser

XIronheadX said:


> I saw someone running alkalines have over 5000.



Yeah, I was sort of “torture testing” it this time. The batteries I ran are like a Duracell, except filled with 80% poly fill and Chinese clay.


----------



## XIronheadX

buckpasser said:


> Yeah, I was sort of “torture testing” it this time. The batteries I ran are like a Duracell, except filled with 80% poly fill and Chinese clay.


Lol. I got a load of those rayovacs from Lowes last year. I didn't think much of them either.


----------



## Kris87

I made homemade battery boxes for mine out of cheap, waterproof food containers and Duracell 12V 12ah batteries. Should be good for anywhere around 10-12k pictures and only cost about twice what lithiums cost. Can recharge the batteries too. I've converted every one of my cell cams over to this setup.


----------



## XIronheadX

Kris87 said:


> I made homemade battery boxes for mine out of cheap, waterproof food containers and Duracell 12V 12ah batteries. Should be good for anywhere around 10-12k pictures and only cost about twice what lithiums cost. Can recharge the batteries too. I've converted every one of my cell cams over to this setup.


What I have to. Lasts for months with cellular. I got a 12V 12ah out of my granddaughters jeep toy, bought a 7 dollar plano box, and found and old power supply for a router with the right plug and built one. lol


----------



## rosewood

XIronheadX said:


> What I have to. Lasts for months with cellular. I got a 12V 12ah out of my granddaughters jeep toy, bought a 7 dollar plano box, and found and old power supply for a router with the right plug and built one. lol


I repurposed an old game camera housing, gutted it.  Actually found a 12v battery about the size of a power wheels battery in the road entering my subdivision.  Was riding the motorcycle by, started to kick it out of the road then thought, maybe it is good.  Picked it up and brought it home.  Added a solar panel and it keeps my cam running year round.

Rosewood


----------



## Hrogers

Would anyone be willing to send a picture of the solar panel/battery setup?


----------



## rosewood

How is this?  The battery is in the old moultrie cam box up high.  I ran the solar panel tail in there from the bottom and then ran a power wire with a plug on it to the camera on the lower right.  You just hook the solar panel and power wire together on the battery, red to red, black to black.  I just ordered me a bag of power connectors online somewhere that I use for making wires such as this.  Put a piece of wire loom on the power wire to protect it from sun, water and critters.  Of course critters can easily chew through it.

Rosewood


----------



## shdw633

I don't have any pics but I use a Moultrie 12 volt solar panel with a reducer on mine. If you can find one of those in Academy Sports or on Ebay, and I rarely do, they are great for many different cameras and easy to fix if the battery goes bad.  I have had mine for years and don't know why Moultrie doesn't make them anymore.  If I couldn't find one then I would most likely buy this one from Academy Sports:  https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/hm...-Hunting||71700000057441091|58700005323928058


----------



## rosewood

Mine is a 12v I bought from Academy for somewhere around $20 or so.  Came with the flexible metal conduit on it to protect from critters.  It may have been a Moultrie, can't remember.  Bought it sometime last fall.

I failed to mention, they also had one without the metal conduit.  I specifically bought the one with it.  Have had squirrels and coons destroy the solar panels wires I had charging feeders I used to use.

Rosewood


----------



## transfixer

Got my Reveal yesterday around lunchtime,  got it set up and functioning here at home, covering the driveway and entrance to my house, pictures are great, I've got to play around with the delay in the 3 picture mode, to get it to get pics of the side of a vehicle and back end of it when it backs up to leave my driveway,  but during setup I enabled push notifications and SMS notifications,  and noticed I wasn't getting the text notifications at all ?  

  Emailed their customer service and they responded back within 15 or so mins,  only to inform me that aspect of the programming they didn't have working yet ?


----------



## cowhornedspike

Haven't tried the sms yet because the app notifies me of the pics and didn't seem to be any sense in getting notified by both.


----------



## transfixer

cowhornedspike said:


> Haven't tried the sms yet because the app notifies me of the pics and didn't seem to be any sense in getting notified by both.



I get the push notifications..but without a sound alert.. so now I have to figure out how to activate a sound notification for that app on my phone, because i'm going to use this one as a security cam. . I need the alert sounds to work


----------



## Deerhead

Deerhead said:


> Thanks Ironhead!  Just bought an HME battery/solar charger and the
> 5.5x2.1mm Female Jack to 4.0x1.7mm Male reducer from Amazon. Looking forward to long battery life for the Tactacam.     Thinking of using shrink wrap around the reducer to make it water proof and secure.



I deployed my setup Saturday. I have already received 171 pictures. Mostly does and small bucks.  They sure are nocturnal.  Very few daytime pictures.  Camera is working great.  Battery is still 100%.  Sure enjoy scouting from home, work....


----------



## fredw

I had two delivered today.  Looking forward to playing with them.


----------



## hootee hoo

Had my Reveal for about a month, very pleased with it. Battery life still at 100% with 3-400 pics sent. Well worth that $99 and $13 a month unlimited fee.


----------



## ericflowers

fredw said:


> I had two delivered today.  Looking forward to playing with them.


Where are y’all finding them for sale?


----------



## buckpasser

Everyone I’ve shown this camera has started looking for them after seeing the sent pics and the app features. I firmly believe the app will continue to improve like it already has over the past few weeks. Good job Tactacam!  If I could only go back in time and not buy my Muddy!


----------



## Beagler282

ericflowers said:


> Where are y’all finding them for sale?


Hard to find them but just Google tactacam in stock and go through every store until you find them. Found one this week at Fleet Farm and bought it. Next day they were out again. Tractor supply will be carrying them also they are just waiting on them to come in. Just shop it everyday and you will find one.


----------



## transfixer

ericflowers said:


> Where are y’all finding them for sale?



 Sportsmans.com  is still showing them in stock,   someone I know ordered a couple of them Monday and is supposed to get them tomorrow


----------



## Deerhead

ericflowers said:


> Where are y’all finding them for sale?


I could not find any searching the internet so I contacted the manufacture and asked them where I could buy their product.  They told me who they just shipped too (oh by the way they are currently out of stock).  I immediately placed my order. I got my camera in just a couple of days.    Good Luck!


----------



## Beagler282

SPORTSMANS WAREHOUSE HAS THEM IN STOCK RIGHT NOW


----------



## Beagler282

Well never mind. They sent me an email stating they were in stock and they were. Went back after posting this and they were out of stock again.


----------



## ospreydog

My Reveal was working great at home but I took it to our club yesterday, it says signal is very strong. I walked in front of it a couple of times and I got a notification saying new pics but nothing has come through yet. Has this happened to any of you guys yet?


----------



## ospreydog

It’s all good now sending pic. I guess it just had to get used to it’s new home.


----------



## fredw

ericflowers said:


> Where are y’all finding them for sale?


Eric, I ordered mine from Scheel's.  $99 which was what Cabela's and Bass Pro listed them for.


----------



## Big Andy

Is there a way to delete all the pics or do you have to do one at a time?


----------



## cowhornedspike

Easiest way at this point is to click on the camera button at the bottom of the app (2nd button on left) and then on the camera.  You will get a screen of pics in a double row.  Press and hold on one pic until it highlights and then simply scroll down and click on any other pics you want to delete (they will highlight also)  Once you have all the ones selected you can hit the trashcan at the bottom right and delete the whole group. 
I generally delete about 50 at a time this way.


----------



## Todd E

********

Tactacam sent out an email with TSC stores that have cams in stock and what carrier on.


----------



## Deerhead

Todd E said:


> ********
> 
> Tactacam sent out an email with TSC stores that have cams in stock and what carrier on.



FYI - I received another email from Tactacam BassPro.com has inventory also.


----------



## Big Andy

I ordered 2 from bass pro in Wednesday. They were delivered today. Going in the woods in the morning


----------



## sowgabuckstalker

I only have one and have loved this thing so far. I’ve had it out about a month and a half and 3k plus pics and cheap alkaline batteries finally died on me.


----------



## Todd E

My SD card is about to be full. Thus, I will see how this "sd loop" feature works.


----------



## shdw633

So I have had the camera out for a week and the only issues I have so far is more about the app than the camera, but perhaps I'm missing something.  I don't like that I can't change the settings of the camera via the app and I don't like that I can't see the level of my batteries from the app or even the status of the camera.  I would also like to be able to view the pics from something other than my phone, like my PC, which would allow me to see the pics in a larger context.  I realize I can email them to me but I would prefer just to pull up a site and be able to see them all at once instead of having to email them one at a time to myself.  Am I correct in all this or am I doing something wrong on the app.


----------



## Todd E

You can change settings and view batt life via app.

@shdw633


----------



## Todd E

.....


----------



## Todd E

........


----------



## shdw633

Todd E said:


> You can change settings and view batt life via app.
> 
> @shdw633


Thank you!!  I didn't know where to find them on the app.  I appreciate that!!


----------



## shdw633

Ok, so I got my SD card out of my tactacam and put it in my computer and I had set the camera up for a pic and video in order to get both on the SD card.  I noticed it only did it for a certain amount of photos and then went to straight pics with no videos with them.  Has anyone else noticed that?  I love the pic with video but was disappointed when it only did it on a certain number of pics.


----------



## Dusty Roads

Dang stores sold out so I bought from EBay one with SD and Batteries for just under $200 with taxes,arriving today.
 I got the Verizon


----------



## Dusty Roads

shdw633 said:


> Anyone use one of these.  They got them on sale for $99 and their plans seem pretty decent.


Thanks to your heads up,I bought one.


----------



## shdw633

Dusty Roads said:


> Dang stores sold out so I bought from EBay one with SD and Batteries for just under $200 with taxes,arriving today.
> I got the Verizon



Wish I had known you were looking for one.  Gander Mountain and Camping World have them in stock for $114 right now and you can get a 10% discount off them this month which would bring them to $103.  Not sure if the 10% will apply to the reveal though as it is already discounted but you can try.


----------



## rosewood

Went to Basspro online Sunday.  Showed out of stock.  I added to basket trying to get it to notify me.  It let me place my order.  $99+tax free 2 day shipping.  Fedex has it and says will be here tomorrow.

Rosewood


----------



## shdw633

rosewood said:


> Went to Basspro online Sunday.  Showed out of stock.  I added to basket trying to get it to notify me.  It let me place my order.  $99+tax free 2 day shipping.  Fedex has it and says will be here tomorrow.
> 
> Rosewood



Not letting me do that now on either Bass Pro or Cabelas site.


----------



## Stang

@Dusty Roads
Tractor Supply in Blue Ridge had 4 of them on Friday...well 1 after I bought 3. They might still have it?


----------



## rosewood

Hmm, wonder if I could buy stock in Tactacam.

I bet they are shocked at how well their cams are selling.  They seem to be the only brand out of stock everywhere.  Word gets around.


----------



## tree cutter 08

Just bought 2. They have the best reviews from what I've seen. Just making a product that works like its suppose to and at a good price they will do good. Got a new spypoint that is nothing more than a paperweight and can't get customer service to contact me back.


----------



## rosewood

tree cutter 08 said:


> Got a new spypoint that is nothing more than a paperweight and can't get customer service to contact me back.


I have been without a working spypoint since about January.  They sent me another, it never worked.  Finally got another email a few days back saying I should get another cam in a couple of weeks.  Blamed it on Covid.

Rosewood


----------



## tree cutter 08

rosewood said:


> I have been without a working spypoint since about January.  They sent me another, it never worked.  Finally got another email a few days back saying I should get another cam in a couple of weeks.  Blamed it on Covid.
> 
> Rosewood


how long did it take them to respond. I'd love to just get my money back from spypoint


----------



## shdw633

rosewood said:


> Went to Basspro online Sunday.  Showed out of stock.  I added to basket trying to get it to notify me.  It let me place my order.  $99+tax free 2 day shipping.  Fedex has it and says will be here tomorrow.
> 
> Rosewood



Tried to do that again tonight and it let me get all the way to checkout and when I placed the order is wouldn't let me do it.  Said insufficient inventory to place the order.  Even Gander Outdoors and Camping World are out....perhaps I shouldn't have said anything about them having some!!  LOL!!!  Now I can't get another one!!!


----------



## benellisbe

Gander Outdoor in Augusta has at least 20 of them on the shelf. I bought 6 the other day.


----------



## rosewood

shdw633 said:


> Tried to do that again tonight and it let me get all the way to checkout and when I placed the order is wouldn't let me do it.  Said insufficient inventory to place the order.  Even Gander Outdoors and Camping World are out....perhaps I shouldn't have said anything about them having some!!  LOL!!!  Now I can't get another one!!!


I guess somehow I squeezed between them updating the out of stock, getting new inventory, and being sold out again.

Rosewood


----------



## mguthrie




----------



## mguthrie

Mines been out since Saturday and doing great. Thx for tips on deleting pics. Image quality is good. I’ve got mine set to 1 pic per minute. Just read you can change setup remotely. Good thread for this camera


----------



## shdw633

rosewood said:


> I guess somehow I squeezed between them updating the out of stock, getting new inventory, and being sold out again.
> 
> Rosewood



I found one for $99.99 and free shipping at Scheels.com and ordered it.  They have some in stock online right now.


----------



## mguthrie




----------



## mguthrie

One issue I’m having is the pics aren’t going to my gallery. I tap on the home icon and they come up. Not sure what’s happening there


----------



## mguthrie

Twinkie .308 said:


> I put mine out on August 14. I'm using Rayovac alkaline batteries and a 16gb SanDisk card. Running the At&t version. Batteries still read 100% and it's taken 444 pictures so far. Here's some daytime, night and twilight pics.
> View attachment 1034249View attachment 1034248View attachment 1034246View attachment 1034250
> 
> Here's my settings
> View attachment 1034252


My delay is turned off and sends a pic every minute. Is this a default setting?


----------



## Beagler282

mguthrie said:


> One issue I’m having is the pics aren’t going to my gallery. I tap on the home icon and they come up. Not sure what’s happening there



Make a gallery name first...when you want to save a pic tap the star and it will ask you which gallery you want it to go to. Save pics to your gallery like that.


----------



## Beagler282

mguthrie said:


> My delay is turned off and sends a pic every minute. Is this a default setting?


Turn the delay on and set it for how many seconds you want. Either in the camera settings or from your phone. Mine is set for 1m59s for feeder pics. Batteries last longer for me like that


----------



## mguthrie

ericflowers said:


> Where are y’all finding them for sale?


I picked one up at tractor supply a couple weeks ago


----------



## mguthrie

Beagler282 said:


> Turn the delay on and set it for how many seconds you want. Either in the camera settings or from your phone. Mine is set for 1m59s for feeder pics. Batteries last longer for me like that


Mine is set on a trail. I spread 2 5 gallon buckets of corn in front of it Saturday and have gotten over 400 pics. Hogs have been there 3-4 times along with deer. I expect the corn to be gone pretty soon. I’ll leave it set the way it is for now. I may shorten the time once the corn is gone. Thx for the tip. PS. I still have 100% battery life on energizer batteries


----------



## rosewood

shdw633 said:


> I found one for $99.99 and free shipping at Scheels.com and ordered it.  They have some in stock online right now.


Good deal!
Buddy of mine got his from there, but when I checked Sunday, said they were out of stock.  That is when I tried BassPro.

Rosewood


----------



## cowhornedspike

mguthrie said:


> My delay is turned off and sends a pic every minute. Is this a default setting?



If you have it set on 1 pic and also to send each time it takes a pic then it will not take another until it finished processing and sending that one. About a minute in most cases depending on cell service ...even if set to zero delay.

If you have it set on multi-pics then it takes the number of pics you set it at and then sends only the 2nd pic of the series.

If you have a delay set then it starts the delay timer AFTER it has finished the processes noted above.

To get it to take pics at the actual delay you have set then you need to also have it set to receive the pics on either 12 or 24 hour intervals...then there is no built in delay between pics while it is sending the previous one...  I can't make myself wait 12 or 24 so I am willing to just do the instant pic and accept the built in dealy.


----------



## mguthrie

cowhornedspike said:


> If you have it set on 1 pic and also to send each time it takes a pic then it will not take another until it finished processing and sending that one. About a minute in most cases depending on cell service ...even if set to zero delay.
> 
> If you have it set on multi-pics then it takes the number of pics you set it at and then sends only the 2nd pic of the series.
> 
> If you have a delay set then it starts the delay timer AFTER it has finished the processes noted above.
> 
> To get it to take pics at the actual delay you have set then you need to also have it set to receive the pics on either 12 or 24 hour intervals...then there is no built in delay between pics while it is sending the previous one...  I can't make myself wait 12 or 24 so I am willing to just do the instant pic and accept the built in dealy.


Makes sense. Some pics are time stamped the same minute. Most are a minute apart. I’m thinking this will help us to ambush hogs at feeders getting pics in real time.


----------



## jchowell90

Got an email today from bass pro saying  they have a shipment in stock


----------



## rosewood

Cam just showed up.  Kind of irritated by the 12V external port.  I have checked every plug I can find in the house and it is between them in sizes.

Anyone figure out what size plug this thing takes?

Thanks,

Rosewood


----------



## Stan17

4.0x1.7 mm


----------



## shdw633

Stan17 said:


> 4.0x1.7 mm



I got those adapters off Amazon and they just seem to hang there, not really attached well.  I just shaved a couple of them back to see if I can get them to fit more snugly because I am not sure I am getting a good connection with my solar panel.


----------



## rosewood

Thanks guys.  Found an old power cord for a Dell PDA, remember those?  It fit perfect and is tight.  Cut it off and spliced to 12V power supply, worked great.  Will solder alligator clips on it for hooking to my battery/solar panel setup.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Went ahead and put batteries in for my trial in the backyard, my solar panel setup is still on the tree in the woods.  Will see how it does tonight.  Should have the 3 regular does coming in to try it out.  Took some pretty good pics already.   Much better than the Spypoint.

This thing was way easier to setup than the Spypoint also.  Will see how it holds up.  Things are looking good with the reviews so far.

Thanks for the tips guys!

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

shdw633 said:


> I got those adapters off Amazon and they just seem to hang there, not really attached well.  I just shaved a couple of them back to see if I can get them to fit more snugly because I am not sure I am getting a good connection with my solar panel.


Maybe try some with the pigtal already attached??  Cut to length.  Found these on 3bay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/10x-DC-Tip...-Pigtail-Cable-1-5M-With-Sleeve-/402431484843


Rosewood


----------



## Hunter1699

I had to do the same thing.  Was getting a bunch of pics and watched the power level drop to 60% and was worried that the plug dropped out but it recovered and is/has been backup to 100%. Still loving it. Want to buy another one!


----------



## shdw633

Hunter1699 said:


> I had to do the same thing.  Was getting a bunch of pics and watched the power level drop to 60% and was worried that the plug dropped out but it recovered and is/has been backup to 100%. Still loving it. Want to buy another one!



What battery type setting do you put it on?  I have mine currently on AA as they don't have a solar option.


----------



## shdw633

rosewood said:


> Maybe try some with the pigtal already attached??  Cut to length.  Found these on 3bay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/10x-DC-Tip...-Pigtail-Cable-1-5M-With-Sleeve-/402431484843
> 
> 
> Rosewood



Length isn't the issue, getting that adapter to fit snug in that little entry seems to be the issue.  It's a pretty small hole.


----------



## Hunter1699

shdw633 said:


> What battery type setting do you put it on?  I have mine currently on AA as they don't have a solar option.


I have mine set ni-mh since I am using the HME solar with the 12v backup. Is it right-IDK. Figure it's a rechargeable and like I indicated I was getting tons of pics and battery level dropped to 60%. Had it set on AA at the time. Made the change and in two days it was back to 100%. I was worried that the solar panel wasn't getting enough sun (it's deep in the swamp) or the plug dropped out. It recovered and working like a charm.


----------



## rosewood

shdw633 said:


> Length isn't the issue, getting that adapter to fit snug in that little entry seems to be the issue.  It's a pretty small hole.


My point was sometimes those pigtail ones have Slimmer insulators where they could go in better than the ones you solder on.


----------



## rosewood

I guess we'll find out how watertight these things are in this monsoon.

My original spypoint got wet is the reason it failed.


----------



## shdw633

Bass Pro has the Reveal available online again.  Picked another one up tonight.


----------



## rosewood

rosewood said:


> I guess we'll find out how watertight these things are in this monsoon.
> 
> My original spypoint got wet is the reason it failed.


Got email from Spypoint yesterday telling me my replacement camera has been shipped.  Now I will have 2 wireless cams.  May have to come up with another power supply and solar panel now...

The Tactacam seemed to weather the Monsoon well,  It was taking great pics last night.  Will have to open it up today and make sure there is no water in it.

Rosewood


----------



## Kris87

Most trail camera external ports use a 5x2.1mm barrel for the male end. The smaller one used on Spartans and Tactacam are 4x1.7mm, as someone mentioned. If you buy the adapters off Amazon, you will need to shave down about 2mm of the rubber, then it will fit fine. I've hooked all my cell cams up to 12V 12ah battery boxes I made. I have solar panel on one that is on a fence, and it works great too.


----------



## Kris87

Most trail camera external ports use a 5x2.1mm barrel for the male end. The smaller one used on Spartans and Tactacam are 4x1.7mm, as someone mentioned. If you buy the adapters off Amazon, you will need to shave down about 2mm of the rubber, then it will fit fine. I've hooked all my cell cams up to 12V 12ah battery boxes I made. I have solar panel on one that is on a fence, and it works great too.


----------



## Twinkie .308

shdw633 said:


> Length isn't the issue, getting that adapter to fit snug in that little entry seems to be the issue.  It's a pretty small hole.


I had to grind the plastic on the adapter down to a smaller diameter. It was stopping the adapter from plugging in all the way. Pretty simple with a dremel tool with a sandpaper bit


----------



## Dusty Roads

Mine (Verizon)finally arrived with a note to avoid recharable batteries.
Definately gonna add the external battery-man my good neighbor gave me a few private jet batterys a year ago and NOTHING last like these things.And they are heavy(red).
He saz Fed  regs demand replacing after so many years wheter bad or not.


----------



## cowhornedspike

Bought these from Amazon...fit perfect.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B084NTSQCP/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## rosewood

Well, my spypoint replacement did show up Saturday.  Tested it in backyard Saturday night and put out in woods Sunday evening.  Seems to be working.  It was an easy setup this time.  No hitches.  Seems to be a newer model than the ones it replaced.  Says it is LTE, not sure if the old ones were or not.  Pics are better too.  Will see how it last.  Pics still not as good as the tactacam.  The tactacam works on the low side of the field where the previous Spypoints would not work.  I did not try the new Spypoint in the bottom.  Running 2 virtually the same time, we will see how they compare.  Have to get the solar/recharge systems up and running for both now to save on the AAs.  Now I have to call Spypoint and see if they will make good an pro-rate my yearly plan I bought last year for the lost time.  The tech support said they would when I initially called.  Been without the Spypoint camera from January to September.

Rosewood


----------



## RamblinWreck

Just ordered one of these... because of this thread - and price.

Last year I trashed the few cheap cams I had because they all had age/wear issues (Moultrie, Bushnell, and HCO). I'll be setting up a feeder this weekend, and the cam will go on that when it gets here. In the meantime, I'm cobbing together a solar charger + batt pack so I won't have to deal with all those batteries. Stay tuned...


----------



## Jay Hughes

Love my two cameras! Great night and twilight pictures!


----------



## Beagler282

I'm running 4 of them now. Love em!


----------



## SheldonMOAC

I am running 3 Reveal AT&T cell cameras. So far it is a very good camera.  Sometimes the app will freeze up and you have to restart the app.  Picture quality is very good. 
i am also evaluating the night time number of pictures the camera is capturing.   I am not getting many night images.


----------



## uturn

Got 2 coming guess I need start at the beginning of the thread to figure out what‘s the deal with 12V...and the rest of the findings!

Hope they work on my lease they‘re Verizon


----------



## spinefish

For those of you using video, have you been pleased with the quality?
And, this may be a stupid question, but will the cam send a video to your phone, or only pics?


----------



## rosewood

spinefish said:


> For those of you using video, have you been pleased with the quality?
> And, this may be a stupid question, but will the cam send a video to your phone, or only pics?


Good question.  I haven't tried it yet myself.


----------



## shdw633

spinefish said:


> For those of you using video, have you been pleased with the quality?
> And, this may be a stupid question, but will the cam send a video to your phone, or only pics?


No, it will only send the pic and you get the video off the card.  The video looks great but I found that it will only take so many videos and then it takes just the pic after that.  I don't know if that's due to the sd card size or what but it quit taking the videos about half way through the total number of pics I got.


----------



## DSGB

It will only send pics. The video will be saved to the memory card.


----------



## Deerhead

8/23 Camera installed.

8/26 The HME batter/solar pack was installed.

9/26  A month later the Rayovac alkaline batteries were at 50%.  I had to replace the 12 AA alkaline and recharge the external HME batter/solar pack.  Batteries are now 100%. 

The feeder is full and deer are happy.  I have over 2300 pictures since deploying the camera.


----------



## rosewood

Why do u have alkalines in with an external power source?  I always remove them.  If that system charges the alkalines they may overheat and or explode. At least that's what it says on the package.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Reading the power info available, the manual says 12V external, 9V battery. Since AAs are 1.5V nominal, I surmise the battery wiring configuration uses a 6-in-series-type array, which would give 9V nominal. And furthermore...

I bet there is at least a DC socket switch that disconnects the battery when the DC plug is inserted, which is standard, or maybe a blocking diode. So there shouldn't be any problem leaving the batteries in while running external power.

The batt type setting (Alk,NiMH/Li) in the menu is only used for the battery power remaining display. 

Just my professional opinion. Just got my cam today and have been playing with it around the house. Next time I go to my hunting land, I'll put it on a feeder, maybe Saturday.


----------



## shdw633

rosewood said:


> Why do u have alkalines in with an external power source?  I always remove them.  If that system charges the alkalines they may overheat and or explode. At least that's what it says on the package.



I have them in there in the event we have days the solar panel doesn't get enough light to fully charge the unit, like several days of rain or deep in a bottom with limited amounts of sun to charge the panel.  If the panel cuts out over night, the batteries take over and keep the camera running until the power panel charges up enough to take over.


----------



## rosewood

shdw633 said:


> I have them in there in the event we have days the solar panel doesn't get enough light to fully charge the unit, like several days of rain or deep in a bottom with limited amounts of sun to charge the panel.  If the panel cuts out over night, the batteries take over and keep the camera running until the power panel charges up enough to take over.


If this works, then I am betting the plug doesn't disconnect the batteries.


----------



## shdw633

rosewood said:


> If this works, then I am betting the plug doesn't disconnect the batteries.



I've been running mine for a month now with the Moultrie Power Panel and batteries with no issue to this point.


----------



## DSGB

Mine stopped sending pics after I changed the card last week. Checked I yesterday and there were almost 400 pics on the card. Sent them a support request but haven’t heard back.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Both of mine have been on 10% battery power remaining for a few days now.  I know I am gonna lose them soon and wont be able to get there until Oct 18.

Put three out on Aug 8th. One quit sending Aug 9th. No idea what happened and havent been back to check. Hopefully it's still taking pics. The other two have probably sent me a couple thousand pics since.  Batteries are Rayovac alkaline.

I just bought 3 more


----------



## RamblinWreck

Tc support confirmed that the internal AAs will power the cam if the external 12V power is lost. So it is OK to leave them in.

About battery types: regular alkaline AAs can't supply peak current drawn by the flash as well as NiMH rechargeable or Energiser Ultimates. So if you are getting a lot of night pics with flash set to high, you might want to upgrade. I decided to run some Eneloop Pro rechargeable AAs (NiMH), they put out lots of current, but 12 of them costs nearly as much as Herd360's solar batt (currently on sale, but sold out).


----------



## DSGB

DSGB said:


> Mine stopped sending pics after I changed the card last week. Checked I yesterday and there were almost 400 pics on the card. Sent them a support request but haven’t heard back.



I sent them another email yesterday and one of their techs contacted me. They are sending me a new camera and return label.


----------



## Beagler282

Jim Thompson said:


> Both of mine have been on 10% battery power remaining for a few days now.  I know I am gonna lose them soon and wont be able to get there until Oct 18.
> 
> Put three out on Aug 8th. One quit sending Aug 9th. No idea what happened and havent been back to check. Hopefully it's still taking pics. The other two have probably sent me a couple thousand pics since.  Batteries are Rayovac alkaline.
> 
> I just bought 3 more



Had this happen. Found I had a bad card in the bunch after ordering new ones. Even though I checked the camera and it sent me 4 pics it stopped working . Changed the card and all is well now.


----------



## shdw633

Jim Thompson said:


> Both of mine have been on 10% battery power remaining for a few days now.  I know I am gonna lose them soon and wont be able to get there until Oct 18.
> 
> Put three out on Aug 8th. One quit sending Aug 9th. No idea what happened and havent been back to check. Hopefully it's still taking pics. The other two have probably sent me a couple thousand pics since.  Batteries are Rayovac alkaline.
> 
> I just bought 3 more



That SD card is a big deal.  I had one out that had the recommended card and I made the mistake of changing out the card that was in it with one that wasn't to standard and my camera quit sending immediately.  I just replaced the card and it's up and running great again.


----------



## Buckhunter

In case anyone is looking for one and cant find them, I was able to locate some. Got a couple myself, as I am tired of the driving and card checking. 

https://www.whittakerguns.com/


----------



## Jim Thompson

On 10% battery for more than a week now and I am still getting pics, but now seemingly very few coming through.  When battery was strong I was getting 30-40 a day and now both cams are down to just a handful.


----------



## twoheartedale

Can't find one anywhere(verizon).  ATT does not work well in my area.


----------



## Jim Thompson

twoheartedale said:


> Can't find one anywhere(verizon).  ATT does not work well in my area.



Not in this morning, but keep an eye on Scheels.  They show up pretty regularly.  https://www.scheels.com/


----------



## shdw633

twoheartedale said:


> Can't find one anywhere(verizon).  ATT does not work well in my area.



They show they have them but you are paying a premium to get it as I have seen these cameras at $100.

https://whitetailsofamerica.com/products/reveal-by-tactacam?_pos=1&_sid=3f2783f28&_ss=r


----------



## Buckhunter

twoheartedale said:


> Can't find one anywhere(verizon).  ATT does not work well in my area.





Buckhunter said:


> In case anyone is looking for one and cant find them, I was able to locate some. Got a couple myself, as I am tired of the driving and card checking.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.whittakerguns.com/





Verizon available!


----------



## twoheartedale

shdw633 said:


> They show they have them but you are paying a premium to get it as I have seen these cameras at $100.
> 
> https://whitetailsofamerica.com/products/reveal-by-tactacam?_pos=1&_sid=3f2783f28&_ss=r



Thanks!


----------



## sowgabuckstalker

I can't find any anywhere, yall seen any in stock anywhere?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Have not seen any in a actual store, bought my 2 online, bass pro and scheels.  They have them from time to time, just gotta keep checking.


----------



## mguthrie

sowgabuckstalker said:


> I can't find any anywhere, yall seen any in stock anywhere?


I picked up another one at tractor supply. They checked the back of the store and found 2. Maybe should have bought both


----------



## mguthrie

shdw633 said:


> They show they have them but you are paying a premium to get it as I have seen these cameras at $100.
> 
> https://whitetailsofamerica.com/products/reveal-by-tactacam?_pos=1&_sid=3f2783f28&_ss=r


Not sure how much sheels is charging but they retail for 119.99. Tractor supply had them for $99 a few weeks ago. I ended up paying $120 apiece for both of mine


----------



## Buckhunter

Buckhunter said:


> Verizon available!



Had 50+ yesterday according to their site and now they are out. Selling quick!


----------



## shdw633

mguthrie said:


> Not sure how much sheels is charging but they retail for 119.99. Tractor supply had them for $99 a few weeks ago. I ended up paying $120 apiece for both of mine



I was getting them at Scheels for $99 as well as Bass Pro and Cabelas had them for that too.  I think Midway as well had them for $99.  Trick was to get it with free shipping as well.  Just have to keep an eye out for them I guess.  I got three now so I'm good for the season.


----------



## mguthrie

shdw633 said:


> I was getting them at Scheels for $99 as well as Bass Pro and Cabelas had them for that too.  I think Midway as well had them for $99.  Trick was to get it with free shipping as well.  Just have to keep an eye out for them I guess.  I got three now so I'm good for the season.


That’s a great deal for this camera. My first one has been out for 4 weeks. It’s taken a little over 500 pics and my app says the batteries are still 100%


----------



## Jim Thompson

mguthrie said:


> Not sure how much sheels is charging but they retail for 119.99. Tractor supply had them for $99 a few weeks ago. I ended up paying $120 apiece for both of mine



Scheels is 99 shipped plus tax.  I have 6 now. Not sure why, but I have em


----------



## buckpasser

Seems like Tactacam went from zero to hero overnight with the Reveal. Glad I got one!


----------



## uturn

Jim Thompson said:


> Scheels is 99 shipped plus tax.  I have 6 now. Not sure why, but I have em



I gotta order from Scheel’s myself!


----------



## tree cutter 08

Got 2 and seem to be working great so far!


----------



## Beagler282

Here you go. In stock but a few dollars more than normal. Supply n demand the price goes up I guess.

https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/tactacam-reveal-verizon-cellular-camera/0000000353120


----------



## sowgabuckstalker

Beagler282 said:


> Here you go. In stock but a few dollars more than normal. Supply n demand the price goes up I guess.
> 
> https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/tactacam-reveal-verizon-cellular-camera/0000000353120




Awesome just snagged one! Thanks!


----------



## Beagler282

sowgabuckstalker said:


> Awesome just snagged one! Thanks!



Might as well get another one now. You will want another one trust me!!


----------



## sowgabuckstalker

Beagler282 said:


> Might as well get another one now. You will want another one trust me!!



Actually found out this morning that a buddy has an extra (he bought like 5 the other week) he is going to sell me. with this 2, it will make 3 total and thats plenty. Trust me, it was tempting.

My one I had going I had the bright idea of putting way down in a river slough, well the slough is full of water now and cant get to it, ugh. It is on a big "island" that isnt underwater, just cant get to that island. Maybe it will make it, we will see


----------



## Buford_Dawg

So sounds like you guys running these are still liking them.  I was fortunate to run up on another one this week so went ahead and grabbed it.  Should arrive early next week.  I had the initial issue with my getting service and Tactacam support was real quick to resolve the issue remotely, so was impressed with their customer support.  Mine is in the woods now taking great pictures, hoping to get the other out next weekend.  Still running 3 Spypoints Link Micros as well and I know alot of people have had issues with them but mine have worked flawlessly for 2 seasons now, and the App is much better than Reveal right now, but I believe Tactacam will catch up and get their App in better shape.  I sure wish there was a way with the App to wake up the camera and send a test picture similar to the Spypoint.  The Reveal pictures are SO much clearer than the Link Micros, that is the game changer IMO.


----------



## brownceluse

I just ordered 4 from Fox optic. I could find some online but they were all for AT&T plans. Fix Optic had Verizon but were a little bit higher but I don’t care. All my Spy points and the two MoultrieMobile cams I’ve had the last two seasons have stopped working!


----------



## tree cutter 08

Anybody know how to delete more than 1 pic at a time?


----------



## JROESEL

Just picked up two more, fox optic has them right now for 119 free shipping, thanks for the heads up browncelus!!!!


----------



## JROESEL

tree cutter 08 said:


> Anybody know how to delete more than 1 pic at a time?


go back through this thread, there is a conversation about that, it will instruct you on how to delete multiples


----------



## JROESEL

Just so you Android folks know about this, just got the email from Tactacam 



We wanted to make sure that all Android users were aware the Android 10 update does limit your phone to 24 unread app notifications. This means that as soon as the number of notifications hits 24 on your Android 10, new ones will stop showing up.
Thank you,

*The Tactacam Team*​


----------



## poohbear

If anyone is interested in a att one pm me


----------



## Washtub

What happens when SD card gets full? Will it still keep sending pics to my phone?


----------



## Beagler282

Washtub said:


> What happens when SD card gets full? Will it still keep sending pics to my phone?



Yes


----------



## rosewood

Washtub said:


> What happens when SD card gets full? Will it still keep sending pics to my phone?


I haven't tested it, but there is a SD loop option in the settings.  I assume if on, it writes over the oldest pictures with new ones and if off,  it would stop taking pictures.

Rosewood


----------



## Sbhowell

Was going to make my own thread, but figured yall might know the answer. 

I have mine taking a 3 pic burst with a 5 second delay. I know it only sends you the second picture of the burst. But it seems as though I'm not getting anything after for a whole minute, and the deer are definitely in front of the camera for longer than 10 seconds. 

I would like to get as many pictures to my phone as possible, what do yall think I should adjust my setting to? 1 pic every 5 seconds?


----------



## cowhornedspike

Sbhowell said:


> Was going to make my own thread, but figured yall might know the answer.
> 
> I have mine taking a 3 pic burst with a 5 second delay. I know it only sends you the second picture of the burst. But it seems as though I'm not getting anything after for a whole minute, and the deer are definitely in front of the camera for longer than 10 seconds.
> 
> I would like to get as many pictures to my phone as possible, what do yall think I should adjust my setting to? 1 pic every 5 seconds?



When set on "timely" the camera will take the pics and then send you the second one (if you have it set to take more than 1).  It will not take any more pics after that UNTIL it finished sending the pic plus the delay time you have set.  ie: may take 30 seconds to send the pic and then reset and then adds the 5 second delay to that so the next pic may be taken at 35 sec...may be longer depending on your cell signal and other factors that could cause the sending process to take longer.  Sounds like it is taking longer than 30 sec in your case.  

Having the CORRECT card matters!  Class 10 U3 32gig ONLY.  Seems that brand matters too so I'd be sure you are using SanDisk or I believe Lexar (sp) only.  Fast write speeds will speed up the process.  Also setting the cam to 8mg rather than higher resolution will speed up the saving and processing time.  Still, no matter what, you are gonna have a considerable delay as long as you have it set on "timely".

The best way to get more pics to your phone is to set it to send 12/24.  That way it will not have the sending delay between pics.  Unfortunately that will also cause you to go nuts waiting on the pics to come in from the last 12 hours

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sbhowell

cowhornedspike said:


> When set on "timely" the camera will take the pics and then send you the second one (if you have it set to take more than 1).  It will not take any more pics after that UNTIL it finished sending the pic plus the delay time you have set.  ie: may take 30 seconds to send the pic and then reset and then adds the 5 second delay to that so the next pic may be taken at 35 sec...may be longer depending on your cell signal and other factors that could cause the sending process to take longer.  Sounds like it is taking longer than 30 sec in your case.
> 
> Having the CORRECT card matters!  Class 10 U3 32gig ONLY.  Seems that brand matters too so I'd be sure you are using SanDisk or I believe Lexar (sp) only.  Fast write speeds will speed up the process.  Also setting the cam to 8mg rather than higher resolution will speed up the saving and processing time.  Still, no matter what, you are gonna have a considerable delay as long as you have it set on "timely".
> 
> The best way to get more pics to your phone is to set it to send 12/24.  That way it will not have the sending delay between pics.  Unfortunately that will also cause you to go nuts waiting on the pics to come in from the last 12 hours
> 
> Hope this helps.




Great info. Thanks!!


----------



## Mayberry

I know it's probably dependent on area, but has anyone seen a difference in coverage or reliability between the Verizon and AT&T models?  I use Verizon where I live because the coverage tends to be better. Not sure about land I hunt.  It's 30 minutes away, so coverage may be different.  I can only find the AT&T models available online.


----------



## Beagler282

Mayberry said:


> I know it's probably dependent on area, but has anyone seen a difference in coverage or reliability between the Verizon and AT&T models?  I use Verizon where I live because the coverage tends to be better. Not sure about land I hunt.  It's 30 minutes away, so coverage may be different.  I can only find the AT&T models available online.



I have found that when I have 1-2 bars on my phone I have full signal on the camera.

My buddy had a moultrie cell cam and couldn't get a signal with it at his hunting land. My verizon cell phone would only get 1x signal and would barely work where he had his camera set up. I put up my Tactacam over night in his spot. Only had 3 bars on the tactacam but it worked great. He now has a tactacam at his spot doing just fine. These cameras get GREAT signal coverage. Just keep checking this week and you will find the verizon cam in stock somewhere. They get them weekly.


----------



## rosewood

I use AT&T, my cell phone runs about 1-2 bars in ladder stand.  The camera is 40 yards away near ground in trees and it shows full signal.  The Spypoint wouldn't work there so I had to put it across the field on a hill.  The warranty replacement Spypoint shows 90% signal at the top of the hill, but they sent me a VZ camera instead of an AT&T...grrrrr.  Going to stick with it until it fails because at least this one is working now and I didn't want to have to deal with their warranty dept again.

Rosewood


----------



## RamblinWreck

There is a new cell tower up on Hwy 127 near my lease in Taylor, hope the ATT coverage has improved. I usually got zero service there, but last time I was down I got 2 bars. Fingers crossed. I have not had time to go down and put the cam out yet.


----------



## Mayberry

I found the Verizon model today instead of AT&T and ordered 3 of them.  I despise AT&T as a company, and Verizon works much better where I live.  Glad I found the model I wanted.  I hope they live up to the hype.


----------



## buckpasser

My friend in Illinois bought the Verizon models (after I bragged on Tactacam). He put one down in the creek bottom at my FIL’s place where there is absolutely no phone service. He set it out, hiked up the hill and when he got to his truck the app started alerting him of the pics. His Verizon phone couldn’t get enough service to even be notified, but the little Reveal somehow broadcasted them right on out of there.


----------



## sowgabuckstalker

I can attest, I set 2 up to today (I did recover the camera I thought was a goner to the river) and both spots I had zero service and these cams had full bars! When I finally got service I started getting deer pics! Both spots! These are Verizon. I have another going to be here Wednesday, that will be 3 and that’s it  I’ve been hooked!


----------



## JROESEL

I just got this email about formatting the sd cards, so if anyone needs it 


https://revealcellcam.us8.list-mana...7b1d383c5795d3214e&id=8212c67f30&e=89c457af89


----------



## shdw633

Just saw a post on a FB site that a Walmart in Madison has the Verizon Tactacam in stock right now....don't know how long that will last but if you are near there it's worth a shot if you want one.


----------



## cstinchcomb

Walmart in winder has some Verizon ones  as well


----------



## David Pinner

Walmart in Monroe has them 99$


----------



## twoheartedale

How often do they send photos of nothing? First pic I got this morning was nothing. Just got it yesterday.


----------



## Hunter1699

Look at it real close. Zoom in and scan. Everytime I think mine did I end up finding something. I'm really impressed how sensitive the motion detection is.


----------



## Beagler282

twoheartedale said:


> How often do they send photos of nothing? First pic I got this morning was nothing. Just got it yesterday.



Birds flying in front of them will set them off. Get a few every once in a while


----------



## Mayberry

I've read through this entire thread a few times.  Question before I set mine up.  Can you set it for 4 picture bursts and it upload all 4 pictures, or does it only upload the 2nd picture taken, no matter what, and you don't get the others until you go check your SD card?


----------



## brownceluse

Walmart In Monroe has a bunch of Verizon in stock.


----------



## Beagler282

Mayberry said:


> I've read through this entire thread a few times.  Question before I set mine up.  Can you set it for 4 picture bursts and it upload all 4 pictures, or does it only upload the 2nd picture taken, no matter what, and you don't get the others until you go check your SD card?



You will get 4 pics and it will save them all to the SD card. It will only send 1 pic of the 4 to your phone.


----------



## shdw633

Ok so I got an issue.  I installed 12 new akaline (Ray O Vac) batteries in 2 of my cameras just last week (Thursday to be exact) and already I am getting low battery readings on both cameras.  One camera I can kind of understand as I have it on picture and video but the other camera is straight picture, 1 minute delay, instant send.  Should it be eating up them batteries that quick???


----------



## twoheartedale

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/reveal-24mp-cellular-game-trail-camera-24mp?a=2231056


----------



## shdw633

twoheartedale said:


> https://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/reveal-24mp-cellular-game-trail-camera-24mp?a=2231056



According to the link those won't be delivered until mid November


----------



## twoheartedale

shdw633 said:


> According to the link those won't be delivered until mid November



Geeze.  I just checked it and added one to the cart and it didn't say that.  They are hard to come by.


----------



## Hunter1699

shdw633 said:


> Ok so I got an issue.  I installed 12 new akaline (Ray O Vac) batteries in 2 of my cameras just last week (Thursday to be exact) and already I am getting low battery readings on both cameras.  One camera I can kind of understand as I have it on picture and video but the other camera is straight picture, 1 minute delay, instant send.  Should it be eating up them batteries that quick???


I have three. Got about month out of batteries that actively taking pics. Went to solar backup battery and has been 100% since. It shouldn't be eating batteries. Signal good? ContactTactacam. They should be able to look at your setup.


----------



## shdw633

Hunter1699 said:


> I have three. Got about month out of batteries that actively taking pics. Went to solar backup battery and has been 100% since. It shouldn't be eating batteries. Signal good? ContactTactacam. They should be able to look at your setup.



Signal has been strong.  I'm going up next week and hook them all up to solar and put in fresh batteries to see if that doesn't resolve the problem.  I am just thinking the amount of pics I have been taking plus the one camera taking video as well may be the culprit but we'll see if the solar solves that.


----------



## sleepr71

I often get pics “of nothing” that turns out to be a bird flying by,or a Squirrel running across. If you pull the SD card & put it on a laptop..it’s much clearer & detailed! These cameras are really sensitive & pick up things 50 yds away!


----------



## Mayberry

Beagler282 said:


> You will get 4 pics and it will save them all to the SD card. It will only send 1 pic of the 4 to your phone.



Crap. That's disappointing.  I have one Stealth Cam and it sends all 4 pics in the burst. Sometimes when something is walking, or running, through, I get a blur on a few of the pictures and a clear picture on one of the others.  I was hoping all of the pictures would be uploaded like they are on the Stealth Cam.  I've heard that the pictures on the Tactacam are amazing, but my primary reason for buying them was to get all the pictures pushed to my phone were I don't have to go to the land other than when I'm hunting.


----------



## rosewood

twoheartedale said:


> How often do they send photos of nothing? First pic I got this morning was nothing. Just got it yesterday.


I have this issue with all cameras.  Sometimes it is trigger speed where the animal passed by before the cam could take the picture.  Other times it is the trees swinging, sometimes the tree you have it mounted on swaying.  You can turn down the sensitivity in the settings menu on these cams if you think it is the wind.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Mayberry said:


> Crap. That's disappointing.  I have one Stealth Cam and it sends all 4 pics in the burst. Sometimes when something is walking, or running, through, I get a blur on a few of the pictures and a clear picture on one of the others.  I was hoping all of the pictures would be uploaded like they are on the Stealth Cam.  I've heard that the pictures on the Tactacam are amazing, but my primary reason for buying them was to get all the pictures pushed to my phone were I don't have to go to the land other than when I'm hunting.



I have owned 4 different types of wireless cams.  The first were the same brand and they didn't do the same thing, now the 2 I have act differently.  It is all in the programming.  I have settled that because the last cam did something a certain way, no guarantee another brand or newer version will be programmed the same.  Less pictures saves on data usage and transmit speed.  The programmer is trying to save cost to themselves and speed up your pictures.

Rosewood


----------



## twoheartedale

Just ordered one from Gander Mount.  Delivery date 10/25  FYI


----------



## Sbhowell

twoheartedale said:


> Just ordered one from Gander Mount.  Delivery date 10/25  FYI



Just bought myself 2 more! Thanks for the info


----------



## twoheartedale

Sent out today.  That was quick!


----------



## Dusty Roads

shdw633 said:


> Ok so I got an issue.  I installed 12 new akaline (Ray O Vac) batteries in 2 of my cameras just last week (Thursday to be exact) and already I am getting low battery readings on both cameras.  One camera I can kind of understand as I have it on picture and video but the other camera is straight picture, 1 minute delay, instant send.  Should it be eating up them batteries that quick???


Ray-O-Vac has not been good in anything I have.Try the Amazon batteries,they seem better than all and at a good price.
 My papers said avoid recharable.


----------



## rosewood

Dusty Roads said:


> Ray-O-Vac has not been good in anything I have.Try the Amazon batteries,they seem better than all and at a good price.
> My papers said avoid recharable.


Funny thing is, the app gives you the option to choose alkaline, nimh or lithium as the batteries it is using.


----------



## shdw633

rosewood said:


> Funny thing is, the app gives you the option to choose alkaline, nimh or lithium as the batteries it is using.



I had that set at alkaline as that's what they were, even if it's on a solar panel


----------



## partime1

Where can i find one of these for AT&T


----------



## sowgabuckstalker

Anyone seen any more of these ? We won’t a few more lol thanks a ton ! Happy hunting!


----------



## buckpasser

I’m gonna convert the plantation from Covert to Tactacam next year. There is a night and day difference in ease of operation, picture quality and battery life. The only thing we’ll miss is picture on demand, but heck we only use that to confirm that our crap Coverts have in fact crapped out again!


----------



## JROESEL

https://www.revealcellcam.com/product/lockable-security-box/

Here’s the locking box for the cam, I make all my own lock boxes out of 70amp ac breaker box’s, I might have 20$ in each one, so far so good, I cut the box to match the camera, I  lock cell and traditional with them


----------



## glynr329

Walmart in Monroe has none.


----------



## Mayberry

rosewood said:


> I have owned 4 different types of wireless cams.  The first were the same brand and they didn't do the same thing, now the 2 I have act differently.  It is all in the programming.  I have settled that because the last cam did something a certain way, no guarantee another brand or newer version will be programmed the same.  Less pictures saves on data usage and transmit speed.  The programmer is trying to save cost to themselves and speed up your pictures.
> 
> Rosewood



I get that they are all different in some way.  I just worry that in a 4 shot burst, if I'm only sent the 2nd picture, I may not see what I want.  My whole point in wanting cellular cameras is to see all the activity and not disturb the land unless I'm hunting or putting out corn.  I've heard great things about these cameras.  That's the only thing that I am worried about. I have one Stealth Cam Fusion and it's been amazing.  Other than it's more expensive, and from what I've seen, the pictures on the Tactacam are crisper.  

Can I just not set it for a burst and only 1 pic at a time, but have the delay/reset set to a minimal amount?  I'm just looking for a way to get the most picture uploads possible.  Any way to configure it so that happens?


----------



## rosewood

JROESEL said:


> https://www.revealcellcam.com/product/lockable-security-box/
> 
> Here’s the locking box for the cam, I make all my own lock boxes out of 70amp ac breaker box’s, I might have 20$ in each one, so far so good, I cut the box to match the camera, I  lock cell and traditional with them


Academy is selling them for $19.99.


----------



## Beagler282

Mayberry said:


> I get that they are all different in some way.  I just worry that in a 4 shot burst, if I'm only sent the 2nd picture, I may not see what I want.  My whole point in wanting cellular cameras is to see all the activity and not disturb the land unless I'm hunting or putting out corn.  I've heard great things about these cameras.  That's the only thing that I am worried about. I have one Stealth Cam Fusion and it's been amazing.  Other than it's more expensive, and from what I've seen, the pictures on the Tactacam are crisper.
> 
> Can I just not set it for a burst and only 1 pic at a time, but have the delay/reset set to a minimal amount?  I'm just looking for a way to get the most picture uploads possible.  Any way to configure it so that happens?



Yes you can set it to take a pic with short delay and take another.


----------



## JROESEL

rosewood said:


> Academy is selling them for $19.99.



Post a link please, I can’t find anything tactacam related on there web site


----------



## Beagler282

Google walmart tactacam reveal and search your zip code for in stock or order online. My nearest walmart has them in stock.


----------



## Dean

Apologize, I'm sure the details are in somewhere in the earlier post, but couple quick questions (Verizon):

1) Anyone get real advantages with the lithium batteries instead of regular alkaline in extended battery life in the Reveal? 
2) SD Card Spec: Class 10 U3 32 GB- correct?


----------



## rosewood

JROESEL said:


> Post a link please, I can’t find anything tactacam related on there web site


I saw it on the shelf yesterday, were regularly $29.99, but on sale for $19.99.

Rosewood


----------



## GaLarry

Dean said:


> Apologize, I'm sure the details are in somewhere in the earlier post, but couple quick questions (Verizon):
> 
> 1) Anyone get real advantages with the lithium batteries instead of regular alkaline in extended battery life in the Reveal?
> 2) SD Card Spec: Class 10 U3 32 GB- correct?


I’ve got lithiums in mine going on a month now, 300-400 pics total still showing 100% on app.


----------



## rosewood

rosewood said:


> I saw it on the shelf yesterday, were regularly $29.99, but on sale for $19.99.
> 
> Rosewood



Man, I apologize.  The lock boxes at Academy were for the Spypoint cams.  I had a cranial air expulsion.  Since I have both cams and have been participating in discussions on here about both, I got them crossed up.

Rosewood


----------



## Buckhunter

Beagler282 said:


> Google walmart tactacam reveal and search your zip code for in stock or order online. My nearest walmart has them in stock.



My local showed in stock. They didn't have any and they didn't even carry them according to all the stickers with prices. Who knows.


----------



## Dusty Roads

rosewood said:


> Funny thing is, the app gives you the option to choose alkaline, nimh or lithium as the batteries it is using.


Maybe it was an after thought from receiving bad news about the rechargables in field performance reports.


----------



## Dusty Roads

partime1 said:


> Where can i find one of these for AT&T


I got mine from EBay which included SD card and non-recharable batteries:it was pricey.Seller  gives a choice of ATT or Verizon


----------



## rosewood

Dusty Roads said:


> Maybe it was an after thought from receiving bad news about the rechargables in field performance reports.


Could be.

I would assume the setting is for battery life.  NiMh is lower voltage than alkalines or Li.  If it thinks it is alkalines and you have NiMh, it will show your battery life as less than 100% when you just put them in.

Rosewood


----------



## Beagler282

Won't last long and suppliers are not getting anymore til next year.

https://purewhitetail.com/shop/tact...-_0Rkn7-x0ZEKO_vhoT2-NFvNdxXCsVAUC1H4dPDvn5rw


----------



## Beagler282

Well they sent me an email at 11:30 am they were in stock. Bought another one. They were sold out by 2pm. They don't last long.


----------



## Beagler282

https://www.scheels.com/p/tactacam-reveal-cellular-trail-camera/16517-TA-TC-R1.html


----------



## JROESEL

Ok gentlemen, one of my new ones activated and i bought unlimited service, then when I took it to field and turned it on, the screen is blank white, I pulled batteries and re installed them, hopefully resetting, nothing still white, I’ve called and left vm and sent emails, no response yet, anybody got an idea??


----------



## Buckhunter

JROESEL said:


> Ok gentlemen, one of my new ones activated and i bought unlimited service, then when I took it to field and turned it on, the screen is blank white, I pulled batteries and re installed them, hopefully resetting, nothing still white, I’ve called and left vm and sent emails, no response yet, anybody got an idea??



Using a class 10 sd Card?


----------



## z71mathewsman

Beagler282 said:


> https://www.scheels.com/p/tactacam-reveal-cellular-trail-camera/16517-TA-TC-R1.html


No longer available


----------



## cowhornedspike

JROESEL said:


> Ok gentlemen, one of my new ones activated and i bought unlimited service, then when I took it to field and turned it on, the screen is blank white, I pulled batteries and re installed them, hopefully resetting, nothing still white, I’ve called and left vm and sent emails, no response yet, anybody got an idea??



Are you going to "set up" or On?  Screen is off when cam is in on.  Go to set up first and get a signal and take a test pic before turning it to on.


----------



## JROESEL

I have 4 of these and 6 others, I always run the sandisk 16g, if you turn it on to setup it’s just white, once you switch to on, screen goes black, you can’t see to take a test picture or even see anything for set up, I’m still waiting on a response from them to see what to do, I’ll let you know as soon as I do


----------



## whitetailfreak

Got word today that we (BPS) will receive no more at retail stores until the new model comes in Spring of 2021.


----------



## Buckhunter

JROESEL said:


> I have 4 of these and 6 others, I always run the sandisk 16g, if you turn it on to setup it’s just white, once you switch to on, screen goes black, you can’t see to take a test picture or even see anything for set up, I’m still waiting on a response from them to see what to do, I’ll let you know as soon as I do



Sounds like you just got a bad one. Going to be a few here and there no matter the brand. Have read nothing but positives about their CS. Interested how it turns out. Good luck!


----------



## JROESEL

Thanks, I’m sure there busy, every other one works flawlessly, I will say there better then my higher dollar ones, I bet they never imagined that there camera would take off the way it did, had a dealer tell me yesterday that there will be no more until next year,


----------



## RamblinWreck

Been having issues with mine suddenly not updating. Of course it is 150 miles away. I got an email from support answering most of my questions, but no help with my problem. Some things I learned:
1. Tc has deleted the time lapse option, so it isn't shown in the App or menu. 
2. The app camera status data (battery life, card memory, and settings, etc) is updated only every 24 hours, as the cam only sends it every 24 hrs. This is independent of picture send mode.
3. Settings changes using the app can take 24-48 hours to propagate from the App server to the camera server, and finally be sent to the camera. So it is way faster to change the settings at the camera itself, and wait for the 24 hr update to reflect the changes on the App.

My cam worked flawlessly all weekend while I was at the lease Sat-Mon in "timely" mode. Before heading home for a few days Monday, I changed it to 12 hour send mode, and got the test pic, but since then I've gotten no pics and no updates on the app. I just put the thing out Saturday, with fresh Duracell batteries and full bars of service. So I am a bit peeved I'm getting nothing right now, and customer support has not gotten back with me yet.


----------



## RamblinWreck

JROESEL said:


> I have 4 of these and 6 others, I always run the sandisk 16g, if you turn it on to setup it’s just white, once you switch to on, screen goes black, you can’t see to take a test picture or even see anything for set up, I’m still waiting on a response from them to see what to do, I’ll let you know as soon as I do



Sounds like it isn't programmed properly. I would download the 2 camera SW update files from Tactacam, put them on the SD card per the instructions for updating, then put the card in the cam and see if it will load the latest SW. Worth a try while you're waiting for support.


----------



## shdw633

RamblinWreck said:


> My cam worked flawlessly all weekend while I was at the lease Sat-Mon in "timely" mode. Before heading home for a few days Monday, I changed it to 12 hour send mode, and got the test pic, but since then I've gotten no pics and no updates on the app. I just put the thing out Saturday, with fresh Duracell batteries and full bars of service. So I am a bit peeved I'm getting nothing right now, and customer support has not gotten back with me yet.



I had that same thing happen to me and it turned out to be my SD card.  I forgot that I put a different card in when I was looking at pics.  Went back to camp, changed the card back and it's good as new.


----------



## Beagler282

z71mathewsman said:


> No longer available



Yeah they go pretty fast since everyone is looking and lots of dealers are no longer stocking them until 2021


----------



## Dean

Speaking about camera SW updates.....just curious before I reach out to TC CS, I noticed in the included instruction manual, it shows Included in box QTY 1 USB cable (presumably specifically for computer connection and SW updates)....but opened 2 new boxes and neither included a USB cable.....?


----------



## shdw633

Beagler282 said:


> Yeah they go pretty fast since everyone is looking and lots of dealers are no longer stocking them until 2021



10% coupon cost me getting another one last night.  I came across one on Sportsmans Warehouse and put it in my cart, just as I went to checkout.  Everything was great up to the point that I went to confirm order and just then I received a 10% coupon for purchases over $100, the camera was $99.99.  So I went back to find something to take it over $100 and put a shirt/hat combo in the cart, unfortunately when I returned to the cart they informed me that the cameras were all sold out at that point and removed it from my cart!!!


----------



## rosewood

shdw633 said:


> 10% coupon cost me getting another one last night.  I came across one on Sportsmans Warehouse and put it in my cart, just as I went to checkout.  Everything was great up to the point that I went to confirm order and just then I received a 10% coupon for purchases over $100, the camera was $99.99.  So I went back to find something to take it over $100 and put a shirt/hat combo in the cart, unfortunately when I returned to the cart they informed me that the cameras were all sold out at that point and removed it from my cart!!!


Don't you hate it when that happens?

Was at Walmart last night, found 4 tires on clearance that fit my truck.  My tires aren't very old so I didn't want whole set so was just going to buy one for a spare ($59) can't beat that price.  Got buggy and as I was coming back another guy took the $59 clearance price of the tire and heading to the register in automotive.  I told him I was about to get a tire and asked if he wanted the whole set or not.  He said he did so I said he could have all 4.  I wouldn't want to break it up if he was buying all 4.  Oh well, will find one another day.

Rosewood


----------



## RamblinWreck

shdw633 said:


> I had that same thing happen to me and it turned out to be my SD card.  I forgot that I put a different card in when I was looking at pics.  Went back to camp, changed the card back and it's good as new.



Changing the card should not do that, and that doesn't explain why it happened. Especially if it is the exact same brand/model class-10 U3 32GB SD card and was formatted in the same camera. Which it was. Also the test picture worked when I turned it back on. I'll be bringing this up with support.

The only way to get the real pics & vids off the cam is to remove the card, and swap in another. Then I can see the pics on my laptop at camp or home. If swapping cards causes a bug - they need to address it.


----------



## Beagler282

This was posted on HERD 360 facebook page. Keep clicking on their FB page or check them at HERD360.com to see when he gets them in stock. They have stopped making them for this year and only a few vendors will be getting anymore. If and when I see them listed I will post on here but they won't last long.

*Herd 360*

Got word yesterday I will be getting 1000 more Verizon Reveals. I will not be doing a pre-sale/pre-order. Once I have them in stock I will add inventory online. Price will be the same @ $99.99 plus shipping.  Stay tuned for updates





HERD360.COM
Tactacam Reveal Cellular Trail Camera
Tactacam Reveal


----------



## rosewood

Wish I had stock in Tactacam.  I bet they are shocked at the demand.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Customer service is reeling - I was on hold music for 40 minutes. CS was nice, said I did everything right, but they can't explain it (said a squirrel might have attacked it?), and everything looks OK from their end. So, one of the tech/SW guys is supposed to call me back. Looks like I'll be going back down sooner than I wanted so we can talk while I am at the cam.


----------



## shdw633

In case anyone is looking for a Verizon one:

https://tacticalsportsgear.com/prod...91j6uRv3lup1oDqjQVgXHL7codjoznYoaAvJuEALw_wcB


----------



## JROESEL

shdw633 said:


> In case anyone is looking for a Verizon one:
> 
> https://tacticalsportsgear.com/products/tactacam-reveal-cellular-trail-camera-verizon-lte-enabled-24mp?variant=32182155870302&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Google Shopping&gclid=Cj0KCQjw28T8BRDbARIsAEOMBcz11ka_0LFzWvPo-agyoT_91j6uRv3lup1oDqjQVgXHL7codjoznYoaAvJuEALw_wcB



Thank you, just got three more, I think I’m addicted , this has spoiled me, the kids love it more than I do, waiting on that ding to go off


----------



## north_ga fireman

was at bass pro in macon and guy told me didn't know when stock would be in. also stated hands down best trail cam going right now


----------



## Buckhunter

shdw633 said:


> In case anyone is looking for a Verizon one:
> 
> https://tacticalsportsgear.com/products/tactacam-reveal-cellular-trail-camera-verizon-lte-enabled-24mp?variant=32182155870302&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Google Shopping&gclid=Cj0KCQjw28T8BRDbARIsAEOMBcz11ka_0LFzWvPo-agyoT_91j6uRv3lup1oDqjQVgXHL7codjoznYoaAvJuEALw_wcB


----------



## JROESEL

JROESEL said:


> Ok gentlemen, one of my new ones activated and i bought unlimited service, then when I took it to field and turned it on, the screen is blank white, I pulled batteries and re installed them, hopefully resetting, nothing still white, I’ve called and left vm and sent emails, no response yet, anybody got an idea??



Ok fellas, customer service has reached out and I have a new camera being shipped out Monday, so if anyone has had to have a camera swapped, how does the cell service you’ve already payed for work??? I had to deactivate that camera and send it back when the new one comes..
They also stated that there going to have two models next year, one at the same price point as these, and one higher end, also said they are producing ten times as many for next year, do to the demand


----------



## buckpasser

I’m curious as to what the new high end ones will do better?  Maybe the picture on demand they advertised on these will become a reality.

Either way I love this model.


----------



## tree cutter 08

Ordered 2 more yesterday.


----------



## Todd E

Tactical is now sold out.


----------



## Stickers

I see Verizon, ATT and some that say both ???   Which is it or is it one or the other or both ?


----------



## Buckhunter

Videos have sound but no picture. Just a black screen. Any ideas? Im using the correct SD Card.


----------



## Buckhunter

Buckhunter said:


> Videos have sound but no picture. Just a black screen. Any ideas? Im using the correct SD Card.



So I installed VLC and got the video going and now the sound is messed up. Better than no video i guess.


----------



## mattuga

I have both of my Tactacams setup with Verizon in areas with good 4G reception.  I have one setup for "Timely" and the other for twice a day but don't seem to get pictures anymore often between the two. My spartan is sometimes less than a minute from the picture taken.  I understand we are dealing with 2 separate expectations and price levels but I'm curious if anyone else gets their pictures really fast from their Tactacam?


----------



## tree cutter 08

I get mine within a minute


----------



## buckpasser

mattuga said:


> I have both of my Tactacams setup with Verizon in areas with good 4G reception.  I have one setup for "Timely" and the other for twice a day but don't seem to get pictures anymore often between the two. My spartan is sometimes less than a minute from the picture taken.  I understand we are dealing with 2 separate expectations and price levels but I'm curious if anyone else gets their pictures really fast from their Tactacam?



Mine are basically instantaneous.


----------



## JROESEL

mattuga said:


> I have both of my Tactacams setup with Verizon in areas with good 4G reception.  I have one setup for "Timely" and the other for twice a day but don't seem to get pictures anymore often between the two. My spartan is sometimes less than a minute from the picture taken.  I understand we are dealing with 2 separate expectations and price levels but I'm curious if anyone else gets their pictures really fast from their Tactacam?



I get my pictures with in the minute, I’ve seen it first hand in two different cameras, both Verizon, sitting in the stand and watch a deer walk in front, then get notification


----------



## Buckhunter

Me too


----------



## David Pinner

When I tested mine it sent the pic To app in approx 17 seconds


----------



## DSGB

JROESEL said:


> Ok fellas, customer service has reached out and I have a new camera being shipped out Monday, so if anyone has had to have a camera swapped, how does the cell service you’ve already payed for work??? I had to deactivate that camera and send it back when the new one comes..
> They also stated that there going to have two models next year, one at the same price point as these, and one higher end, also said they are producing ten times as many for next year, do to the demand



I had mine replaced a few weeks ago. Once I got the new one, I went in and deactivated the old one. Once it was removed, just add the new camera using the QR code like you did the original.


----------



## JROESEL

Like a kid at Christmas, had three waiting on me when I got home from work today ?


----------



## MidGAHunter2019

Anybody know of any stores/websites that are expecting shipments soon? I have a few notifications set for some stores.


----------



## Beagler282

MidGAHunter2019 said:


> Anybody know of any stores/websites that are expecting shipments soon? I have a few notifications set for some stores.


Herd360.com has but you better get it quick


----------



## shdw633

Beagler282 said:


> Herd360.com has but you better get it quick


He shows sold out on his site.


----------



## JROESEL

shdw633 said:


> He shows sold out on his site.



He is supposed to be getting a thousand more, just check it every day, he said he will post on Facebook when they get them in


----------



## XIronheadX

Those 1000 went in a few short minutes this morning.


----------



## rosewood

XIronheadX said:


> Those 1000 went in a few short minutes this morning.


Dang, you would think these cams were 9mm ammo....


----------



## XIronheadX

rosewood said:


> Dang, you would think these cams were 9mm ammo....


Yeah, its a different offering than others. Lots of color. Cheap price. Good reception. But, it's still a thumbnail pic. Works good at close range. Requires visits for the good stuff. And can get expensive in multiples just as the others.


----------



## Coastal Tiger

Jackpot, found 10 yesterday morning at the Walmart in Phenix City, AL. Bought them all for our farm and a few friends who haven't been able to get them either.  Can't wait to try them out based on reviews and give the Muddy's back to Academy


----------



## shdw633

whitetailofamerica.com has them in stock right now for $120.


----------



## cowhornedspike

shows sold out already


----------



## shdw633

cowhornedspike said:


> shows sold out already



Wow, that did not take long!!


----------



## Beagler282

shdw633 said:


> Wow, that did not take long!!


Blows my mind how quick they go. I quit posting places on here that had them because they were going so fast.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Well, I feel like a fool. Cam that wasn’t updating had the switch still in setup. 
I installed latest SW (just in case) and installed an external 12V “brick” SLA battery with a cable I made. I’m here hunting for a few days, so I set it back to timely mode. It should be working now. Feeder has 120 lbs of Attrax in it, so won’t be long and I should get pictures.


----------



## rosewood

RamblinWreck said:


> Well, I feel like a fool. Cam that wasn’t updating had the switch still in setup.
> I installed latest SW (just in case) and installed an external 12V “brick” SLA battery with a cable I made. I’m here hunting for a few days, so I set it back to timely mode. It should be working now. Feeder has 120 lbs of Attrax in it, so won’t be long and I should get pictures.


Been there done that..


----------



## crdrvr1

Put out reveal on 9/1..I thought it was working good until this week..I stopped getting pictures..had gotten 1700 in 2 months..so I take it home last night and put new lithium batteries in it and pulled the card for the first time since putting it out..there were actually over 6500 pics on it..and I only got 1700..not too good if you ask me..WTH.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Not what I was hoping to see...


----------



## rosewood

RamblinWreck said:


> Not what I was hoping to see...
> View attachment 1047123




Looks like target practice.  Need to put one of those feeder lights up and sit out there late a few nights...


----------



## cowhornedspike

crdrvr1 said:


> Put out reveal on 9/1..I thought it was working good until this week..I stopped getting pictures..had gotten 1700 in 2 months..so I take it home last night and put new lithium batteries in it and pulled the card for the first time since putting it out..there were actually over 6500 pics on it..and I only got 1700..not too good if you ask me..WTH.



What are your settings?  3 pic bursts? How much delay? Timely or 12/24 hour?


----------



## RamblinWreck

rosewood said:


> Looks like target practice.  Need to put one of those feeder lights up and sit out there late a few nights...



They didn’t show up until 4AM this morning. Same sounder. I changed the feeder to only run 8 seconds at sunrise, to hopefully give the deer a chance to feed first.  Two days in a row not one deer has been to the feeder. I guess I will have to buy a hog-resistant gravity feeder. The pigs need to meet my suppressed 300 Blackout with thermal scope.


----------



## crdrvr1

cowhornedspike said:


> What are your settings?  3 pic bursts? How much delay? Timely or 12/24 hour?


5 pics, 5 sec delay, timely


----------



## dagwood

It's only going to send the second pic of the burst.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Right. The cam sends a single thumbnail from the burst. The full resolution pics/videos are on the SD card. This is why I have 2 cards. I swap and look at stuff at home on computer.


----------



## crdrvr1

dagwood said:


> It's only going to send the second pic of the burst.


Ohhh..guess missed that in the manual


----------



## RamblinWreck

So your cam takes 5 pics 5 seconds apart when triggered, then sends a reduced-size pic, or thumbnail, of the second pic in the burst (or first if set to 1P). This takes a few seconds, about 3 on mine so far. Then it waits for the next trigger.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

Tractor Supply in Valdosta has these on the shelf now. We just bought 4 more and I think there are at least 10 left.


----------



## rosewood

Dang, you guys are buying them as if they are going to be banned or something...


----------



## Tomboy Boots

rosewood said:


> Dang, you guys are buying them as if they are going to be banned or something...


 It's deer season and we are actually using them. It's nice to be in Georgia and watching deer movement in Illinois!


----------



## RamblinWreck

Hmmm.. looking at photos on the SD card.. something ain't right..

Seems I learned something else about the Tactacam that I assumed was different: the Delay setting is a trigger delay - not a photo delay. In Multi-shot mode, the cam takes all pics about 1-2s apart (in my case), then uses the delay to wait before triggering again.

I confirmed this the last couple days, while I was getting visited hard by pigs at a feeder: I have mine set for 2P and 30 seconds delay. Cell phone was going nuts when the hogs showed up late at night.

The 2 pics in a pair have only a 1-2 second difference in time stamp, and you can see the pigs barely move between the 2 pictures. One pair has an owl flying thru the first frame, and the second pic 1 seconds later does not. When pigs are there and triggering the cam constantly, the sets of 2 pictures are all 30 seconds apart, at least. So, the 30 seconds is a trigger delay, not a photo delay.
Here are the 2 pair, taken about 33 seconds apart per the file timestamp.

I had assumed the delay was between pictures in a multi-shot burst, but this is incorrect.

Anyone else able to confirm this? This changes the way I will use the cam.


----------



## cowhornedspike

That is the way I have understood it to work.  Takes pic or pics if set on burst, sends pic or 2nd pic if on burst, delays as per your settings and then takes next pic when triggered.  My understanding is delay starts after pic is sent but I am not sure of that.


----------



## buckpasser

Question:

I want to fully convert all my work cameras (hunting plantation) to Reveals before next season. 

Can I load all the cams on one account and have several devices constantly monitor them?  We currently use covert and four of us use the app and some desktops to view the pics. Will this be possible with Tactacam?


----------



## Tomboy Boots

buckpasser said:


> Question:
> 
> I want to fully convert all my work cameras (hunting plantation) to Reveals before next season.
> 
> Can I load all the cams on one account and have several devices constantly monitor them?  We currently use covert and four of us use the app and some desktops to view the pics. Will this be possible with Tactacam?


You can't view them on desktop. Everyone can use the same account on their phones and get the pictures when it sends them.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

You can actually go and pull the sd card from the camera and then you can view them on a desktop.


----------



## buckpasser

Tomboy Boots said:


> You can't view them on desktop. Everyone can use the same account on their phones and get the pictures when it sends them.



I wonder if I can have my personal cams and my work cams under the same app but not combined?  Maybe I can figure something out without signing out each time and changing account login info.


----------



## shdw633

Scheels and Sportsmans Warehouse has them in stock now


----------



## Sbhowell

My daytime pics seem to be really grainy. I'm having the pics come in at 24m, should I change to 12 or 8m?


----------



## XIronheadX

Sbhowell said:


> My daytime pics seem to be really grainy. I'm having the pics come in at 24m, should I change to 12 or 8m?


That only matters if downloaded from the card. Your pics are probably 640x480 size in the app. Class 10 U3 32gb card for starters.


----------



## BigDogDaddy

Sbhowell said:


> My daytime pics seem to be really grainy. I'm having the pics come in at 24m, should I change to 12 or 8m?



My daytime pics are the same way. Night time pics are perfect. Day time cant hardly make out what the deer are


----------



## BigDogDaddy

Another example


----------



## transfixer

The ones that come to your phone are not the quality of the ones saved on the card,


----------



## Tomboy Boots

Use the right card, the one it says you need to have. The quality of the pictures on the cards is better than the quality of the pictures that are sent to your phone. We've been very happy with the cell phone pics that are sent to us. If you're in another state viewing pictures you don't really have the option of going out and swapping cards. There are a lot of options and figuring out what is best suited for your situation is the key. This particular thread helps shorten the learning curve.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

This is page 25 of this thread, post number 488. If you're just now jumping in you should probably go back and start at the beginning because it would likely answer a lot of your questions.


----------



## uturn

Enjoying my (2) still trying to figure some things out but they been firing away for near 6 weeks now finally get a chance to get back the end of this week!


----------



## shdw633

Scheels appears to have sold out but Sportsmans Warehouse still has the Verizon model available.


----------



## Todd E

shdw633 said:


> Scheels appears to have sold out but Sportsmans Warehouse still has the Verizon model available.


I wish I had read your post earlier. I ordered two.....from overpriced ebay reseller.


----------



## JROESEL

Well that didn’t take long, all are out again


----------



## RamblinWreck

Weird. My cam shows Camera Status, Temperature as "Unknown" the last 2 updates (2 days). The pics themselves show a temp, but it is at least 6-7 degrees too low. Sent TCR support an email. 

My cam updates at 5:40 AM every morning, once a day. TC told me the cam only sends one update a day, and the temp is supposed to be the temp when it does.

Snagged another cam from Gander before they sold out.


----------



## Sixes

Me and a buddy ordered one apiece from. Scheels this morning. We've both received shipping notifications. Have to check early in the mornings


----------



## mguthrie

The batteries finally went on the first one I deployed. 1800 pics over about 10 weeks. They started going fast after 50%. I did have it set on 12m with 3 shot burst and send pics immediately. I changed it to send every 12 hrs now. 3 shot burst every 15 seconds. They’re on food plots so I will adjust accordingly if I start getting 20 pics of the same doe. My other one is at 70% and nearly 700 pics. I changed it to send every 12 hours so maybe I’ll get more life out of these batteries


----------



## mike1225

Here’s how ours have done. The West Field in Kansas just died at 3865 pictures. That’s on Energizer lithiums. The other two close to home I check on more regular.


----------



## mike1225

mike1225 said:


> Here’s how ours have done. The West Field in Kansas just died at 3865 pictures. That’s on Energizer lithiums. The other two close to home I check on more regular.


----------



## Todd E

I guess mine finally wore batteries out. It sent me some pics that morning before noon. Hasn't updated or communicated since. 2.5 hours away. Guess will have to go check on it. It had been on instant send since my initial install on whatever date waaaaay back in this thread that I put it out. Liths. Had done filled card up and was running on sd management write over.


----------



## Deerhead

I have 4395 pictures and battery life is running low.  I have an external battery pack and yes I changed the AA's once already.  So far still receiving pictures.  But not counting on any too many more.


----------



## Dean

Received email regarding Firmware update.....some bug fixes for battery issues etc... looks like it requires a download of update to SD card and visit to camera (which are all in the woods of course)...just curious if any users have completed?


----------



## cowhornedspike

Not me. Mine are all 14 hours away!


----------



## Deerhead

Dean said:


> Received email regarding Firmware update.....some bug fixes for battery issues etc... looks like it requires a download of update to SD card and visit to camera (which are all in the woods of course)...just curious if any users have completed?



I received the same email.  My camera is in the woods!  I might try to update this weekend.


----------



## loglayer

just bought two at sportsman warehouse


----------



## RamblinWreck

Next trip down after Thanksgiving I'll install it. Got another cam coming and will install it before putting out. The process is easy, and there is a video on their site showing how. I buy 2 cards for each cam and swap them out every trip down. 

I noticed another thing about the cam - you can't change the camera mode via the app. I mean you cannot switch to/from pics + video or just pics, only the pic size. I really like the videos since I took some and watched at home. One video made me want to immediately get back in the truck and head back!


----------



## DAWG1419

loglayer said:


> just bought two at sportsman warehouse


I just grabbed 3 ATT


----------



## dkennedy

Can you use an AT&T camera and a Verizon camera on the same account? I would think you can since you're using their data plan. I have a Verizon camera now and I was able to find another one today but it was an AT&T camera. The cellular signal from both carriers is just fine where we hunt.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Let us know when you run them.

Something I've been pondering about: I'm hoping the cams are identical and just use different SIM cards. I believe the SW is the same on both types, because there is only one upgrade download. In theory you could then switch carrier by swapping SIMs, but dunno if TC will do that. I mean if a new place had no service on the original included Carrier. If I get a chance I'll ask them. Waiting to find out why my temp is intermittent "unknown".


----------



## cowhornedspike

dkennedy said:


> Can you use an AT&T camera and a Verizon camera on the same account? I would think you can since you're using their data plan. I have a Verizon camera now and I was able to find another one today but it was an AT&T camera. The cellular signal from both carriers is just fine where we hunt.



Yes you can run both on the same plan.  I have 2 ATT and 2 Verizon running.


----------



## dkennedy

cowhornedspike said:


> Yes you can run both on the same plan.  I have 2 ATT and 2 Verizon running.



Excellent, Thank you for the info!!


----------



## buckpasser

Anybody got them in stock?  I got purchase approval for $1000 worth today.  I’m ready to stock up, but didn’t see any.


----------



## JROESEL

https://www.amazon.com/Reveal-Tactacam-LTE-Cellular-Camera/dp/B08CL3KC35

There high


----------



## shdw633

buckpasser said:


> Anybody got them in stock?  I got purchase approval for $1000 worth today.  I’m ready to stock up, but didn’t see any.



My buddy sent me a pic that showed them in stock in a Tractor Supply down here around central Florida today.  Said he bought four of them.  They don't show them as being in stock on the website so it's just going into the store to see if they have any in stock I guess at this point.


----------



## buckmanmike

I ordered 2 at&t models from camping world yesterday. No shipping notice yet, no credit card charge yet. $119/each. I'll cancel if they are out of stock. They say delivery Dec 8-10th.


----------



## buckmanmike

Camping World called me today to confirm my order. Shipping today.


----------



## Deerhead

Deerhead said:


> I received the same email.  My camera is in the woods!  I might try to update this weekend.



I updated my camera this weekend.  The process was real easy and quick. I will monitor battery life to see if it has improved with the update.


----------



## buckmanmike

Still no shipping confirmation from Camping World. Thier website now says sold out. I hope I get my 2.


----------



## buckmanmike

2 Reveals supposed to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## tree cutter 08

buckmanmike said:


> 2 Reveals supposed to deliver tomorrow.


I hope you get them. I ordered 2 from them few months back. Cancelled about 3 weeks later. Multiple emails, and phone calls later, I finally got refunded a month later.


----------



## tree cutter 08

buckmanmike said:


> 2 Reveals supposed to deliver tomorrow.


I hope you get them. I ordered 2 from them few months back. Cancelled about 3 weeks later. Multiple emails, and phone calls later, I finally got refunded a month later.


----------



## buckpasser

I’m depressed. Still sitting on my $1000 budget and can’t find any Verizon models...


----------



## JROESEL

buckpasser said:


> I’m depressed. Still sitting on my $1000 budget and can’t find any Verizon models...



Just sit tight and hold onto that money, there coming back next year with this model and a newer model, that’s what there customer service rep told me


----------



## cowhornedspike

New model to be relaesed in the spring. I'd wait on purchasing for now.


----------



## buckmanmike

Recieved 2 Reveals today from Camping World.


----------



## rosewood

buckpasser said:


> I’m depressed. Still sitting on my $1000 budget and can’t find any Verizon models...


You can get about 2k small rifle or pistol primers for that.....


----------



## buckpasser

rosewood said:


> You can get about 2k small rifle or pistol primers for that.....



Haha, Yeah, this is my bosses money. I really think I can stretch it to $15 if need be, but it will be item specific.


----------



## buckmanmike

There are Verizon models available on ebay. But not at $99.


----------



## twoheartedale

Anybody know where to buy one?  Looking at getting another and seems all out of stock again.


----------



## JROESEL

Just took down a camera and set it on my railing at the house, hadn’t had a chance to put it back out, I would say there sensitive to say the least


----------



## JROESEL

GET READY LADIES AND GENTLEMEN


----------



## mtclev5651

JROESEL said:


> GET READY LADIES AND GENTLEMEN


Probably the only way you could find one these days


----------



## Todd E

Ebay has gotten ridiculous. Folks wanting $220+ for a single new Reveal. Geez. 

Does anyone know when Tactacam is sending out the new 2021 line?


----------



## shdw633

Todd E said:


> Ebay has gotten ridiculous. Folks wanting $220+ for a single new Reveal. Geez.
> 
> Does anyone know when Tactacam is sending out the new 2021 line?



I believe I heard them say in the contest or on their site that they would be out in April


----------



## DAWG1419

Todd E said:


> Ebay has gotten ridiculous. Folks wanting $220+ for a single new Reveal. Geez.
> 
> Does anyone know when Tactacam is sending out the new 2021 line?


You can buy them for $170 on eBay


----------



## Todd E

By the time you buy two at that price, you've paid for three at retail. I've already bought two more previously at 150 on ebay. That is where I capped it at. Not paying any more than that on inflated priced resellers.


----------



## gchandkeh

I just got the reveal X AT&T version and love it. But I have a question. Does anyone know how or if you can change sensitivity or megapixel size from the app?


----------



## DSGB

Yes, you can access the settings by going to the camera details. 

Assuming the app is the same for the new model - Click the camera icon at the bottom, then select your camera. Once at the screen where you see the pictures from that camera, click on the three dots in the top right, then select settings.

The settings on the camera will only update every 24 hours, so they won't change instantly.


----------



## gchandkeh

Thx. Found it.  These cameras are great but really make me lazy.


----------



## cowhornedspike

DSGB said:


> Yes, you can access the settings by going to the camera details.
> 
> Assuming the app is the same for the new model - Click the camera icon at the bottom, then select your camera. Once at the screen where you see the pictures from that camera, click on the three dots in the top right, then select settings.
> 
> The settings on the camera will only update every 24 hours, so they won't change instantly.



All is the same on the X and they both use the same app BUT you can set the X to do instant updates if you are willing to have significantly less battery life.


----------



## KevChap

Sheels say they have some in stock.. I ordered 2. Hopefully they are better than the spy point cameras I got


----------



## mguthrie

@mattech may have a lead on some of the X cameras at retail prices


----------



## KevChap

mguthrie said:


> @mattech may have a lead on some of the X cameras at retail prices


That's what I just found for 119 each.


----------



## mguthrie

ChapmanTree said:


> That's what I just found for 119 each.


That’s $20 under msrp. Is it an X?


----------



## mguthrie

ChapmanTree said:


> Sheels say they have some in stock.. I ordered 2. Hopefully they are better than the spy point cameras I got


Much better than spypoints. You’ll be happy with your purchase


----------



## mguthrie

cowhornedspike said:


> All is the same on the X and they both use the same app BUT you can set the X to do instant updates if you are willing to have significantly less battery life.


They are supposed to have better pics coming to the app. So far I haven’t noticed a difference


----------



## KevChap

mguthrie said:


> They are supposed to have better pics coming to the app. So far I haven’t noticed a difference


Yeah its the x. I've been watching a ton of reviews on these and they seem awesome.


----------



## KevChap

They are supposed to be here Thursday so I'm ready to get these in the woods


----------



## mguthrie

That’s from the X


----------



## mguthrie

That’s from the original reveal


----------



## mguthrie

ChapmanTree said:


> Yeah its the x. I've been watching a ton of reviews on these and they seem awesome.


I’ve been running 2 of the originals since September. I just put an X out this weekend


----------



## XIronheadX

I tried one out. Over 2k pics so far and back and forth from 70 to 80% battery. Some ole Rayovacs. Great night pics. Helps to be less than 20ft for pretty clear day pics. I added 50 HD for the $5.


----------



## KevChap

Those are good pictures. My two spypoint cameras went in the trash. I could only get about 3 weeks on batteries with the lithiums and that wasn't on bait. Are these better with the battery life?


----------



## mguthrie

Night time pics are bad to the bone


----------



## mguthrie

ChapmanTree said:


> Those are good pictures. My two spypoint cameras went in the trash. I could only get about 3 weeks on batteries with the lithiums and that wasn't on bait. Are these better with the battery life?


Ive never run spypoints. I had mine set on sensitive and got 50+ pics of squirrels in a half day. Switched to the mid setting and got 10/ day of squirrels. With nothing causing it to trigger out of the ordinary,ie,tree limbs,weeds in the wind, we should get 2000 or so pics from fresh batteries. Be aware when you set it up. Wind blowing limbs and weeds around will trigger it on the sensitive setting


----------



## mguthrie

So far I’ve only used energizer MAX batteries. I’ve Been happy with battery life


----------



## KevChap

I'm ready to get it out. I'm pretty excited about these.


----------



## buckmanmike

The Reveal X night pics are much better than the Reveal. It helps the flash if theres trees, brush, other material for the flash to reflect off. Open field pics at night are less vivid. Im well pleased. I have one Spyjunk still running. I keep it on the free plan. Its not worth paying for the low quality pics.


----------



## mguthrie

That’s the original reveal


----------



## mguthrie

That’s the X


----------



## mguthrie

To compare nighttime pics


----------



## buckmanmike

I guess the X draws deer into camera range. Lol


----------



## jbogg

I recently received my first to reveal Xs.  I have not even taken them out of the box yet. Does anybody have any advice on what settings I should use for setting the camera up along a game trail in big Woods?  These will be on Chattahoochee national forests in the mountains and a pretty far hike from the truck so I’m hoping to set them up right from the get go.  I will be using them to hunt bears in early season so I know I will need to get them up off the ground and then angle them back down towards the trail. I understand the Bears love to tear off the antennas.


----------



## XIronheadX

jbogg said:


> I recently received my first to reveal Xs.  I have not even taken them out of the box yet. Does anybody have any advice on what settings I should use for setting the camera up along a game trail in big Woods?  These will be on Chattahoochee national forests in the mountains and a pretty far hike from the truck so I’m hoping to set them up right from the get go.  I will be using them to hunt bears in early season so I know I will need to get them up off the ground and then angle them back down towards the trail. I understand the Bears love to tear off the antennas.


The important one to me would be the "settings check". Make sure its not on instant. Daily instead, to conserve battery life. Settings changes won't happen instant, but it won't stay in constant contact. You can still receive pics "timely".

It may help to leave it on, until you get back home and get the settings how you like though.


----------



## rosewood

You can change the settings with the app when you get back home.


----------



## buckpasser

I’ve recently moved mine to timely as well.  No sense needing to know exactly what’s going on live feed unless mine are set on a coyote foothold set.


----------



## Beagler282

Something I found to help with these cams is I bout the 3' T post and put my cams on them. No tree swinging pics or leaves or limbs swinging causing the cams to be triggered.


----------



## rosewood

Beagler282 said:


> Something I found to help with these cams is I bout the 3' T post and put my cams on them. No tree swinging pics or leaves or limbs swinging causing the cams to be triggered.


How are you securing them to the post?  Some sort of bracket?  You got pics?

Thanks,

Rosewood


----------



## XIronheadX

rosewood said:


> How are you securing them to the post?  Some sort of bracket?  You got pics?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rosewood


About everyone sells a t post mount now. Just google them. I'd recommend a heavy duty t post because once the weight of the camera is about 2 ft up it can get floppy with the thinner duty ones.


----------



## Beagler282

I learned to use them in Oklahoma with not many trees around. This camera I had a bungee cord wrapped around it. Some others I used zipties through the strap holder and around the post.


rosewood said:


> How are you securing them to the post?  Some sort of bracket?  You got pics?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rosewood


----------



## JROESEL

I got three Verizon tactacam In the mail today!! Thank you scheels!!!!


----------



## KevChap

JROESEL said:


> I got three Verizon tactacam In the mail today!! Thank you scheels!!!!


I'm still waiting on mine.. they went from Thursday delivery to Saturday. Im ready for them to get here


----------



## mguthrie

ChapmanTree said:


> Those are good pictures. My two spypoint cameras went in the trash. I could only get about 3 weeks on batteries with the lithiums and that wasn't on bait. Are these better with the battery life?


I’ve never run spypoints but I’ve been satisfied with battery life. Set your pics to upload to the app once or twice a day instead of instantly.especially if your setting on trails. It takes close to a minute for the camera to send the pic and reset. It saves a lot of battery life.


----------



## KevChap

I got them today. I wanted to take some cameras to the club but don't think I'll beat the rain coming. Hopefully I can have them running next week


----------



## labsnducks

I have mine set to send once every 24 hrs.
When I set time to send I set it at 7:00 but it doesn’t ask for am or pm.  Which time will it send pics ?


----------



## glynr329

I got message today saying that they weren't able to fill my order. Can't find any anywhere except Amazon to high. If anyone find any let me know.


----------



## cowhornedspike

labsnducks said:


> I have mine set to send once every 24 hrs.
> When I set time to send I set it at 7:00 but it doesn’t ask for am or pm.  Which time will it send pics ?



AM I think...but you will know in about 24 hours


----------



## eaj1010

I run Covert, Moultrie, and Tactacams....   Tactacam in my opinion is the better of the three.


----------



## ucfireman

Does it matter who your provider is or do they just send the pics no problem.
Been seeing a Verizon model and an ATT.
119 for an Reveal X.
That's about what I paid for regular Bushnell cam a few years ago.

Will they shoot video?


----------



## XIronheadX

ucfireman said:


> Does it matter who your provider is or do they just send the pics no problem.
> Been seeing a Verizon model and an ATT.
> 119 for an Reveal X.
> That's about what I paid for regular Bushnell cam a few years ago.
> 
> Will they shoot video?


What matters is which of those two providers have the best service where the camera is placed. The pics are viewed through an app(or internet) on your own phone of which provider doesn't matter.

You then purchase a data plan from Tactacam. I did a year of unlimited for $120. Hi resolution is 10 cents each on top of that. No video transfer at this time on this model. But, it records to the card.


----------



## buckmanmike

The X will take video but it only records it on the card. It does not send video over cellular networks. You can use either Verizon or AT&T.  I have both and they are on the same app.


----------



## ucfireman

.10 for high resolution. So if you get a pic you like you chose at that time to go high res or do you have to chose for all your pics? Can you enlarge (zoom) them on your phone like you do regular pics?
I assume the pics are still saved on the card in high res (HD) even if they are sent to the phone?
And the videos are saved to the card? And have sound?
I think I'm going to give one a shot. 
And you can activate and unactivate at will at no charge? 
I looked at the website but it didn't give plans info. I assume it will when you activate the camera?




XIronheadX said:


> What matters is which of those two providers have the best service where the camera is placed. The pics are viewed through an app(or internet) on your own phone of which provider doesn't matter.
> 
> You then purchase a data plan from Tactacam. I did a year of unlimited for $120. Hi resolution is 10 cents each on top of that. No video transfer at this time on this model. But, it records to the card.


----------



## XIronheadX

ucfireman said:


> .10 for high resolution. So if you get a pic you like you chose at that time to go high res or do you have to chose for all your pics? Can you enlarge (zoom) them on your phone like you do regular pics?
> I assume the pics are still saved on the card in high res (HD) even if they are sent to the phone?
> And the videos are saved to the card? And have sound?
> I think I'm going to give one a shot.
> And you can activate and unactivate at will at no charge?
> I looked at the website but it didn't give plans info. I assume it will when you activate the camera?


Once you choose hi res on a pic, you get 50 HD pics for $5. You select to use one when you choose. It doesn't expire on a monthly plan. It's just by selection on individual pics. You can zoom, but as you do, you lose clarity on the basic pics. Night pics are much clearer. The day pics look clear on phone size without zooming in, and stay fair up to ipad size.

The pics are saved on the card along with video clips at the resolution you choose. Unless you format to clear it. They do have sound. Activate/deactivate when you want.

Data
https://www.revealcellcam.com/data-plans/


----------



## ucfireman

yall still happy with the camera after a little bit?
I'm about to order  one 119.00 and free shipping.


----------



## XIronheadX

ucfireman said:


> yall still happy with the camera after a little bit?
> I'm about to order  one 119.00 and free shipping.


I guess its okay if you are close to the subject. Works good. AA's last. Night pics are great. Option to purchase Hi res.


----------



## KevChap

Thumbs up from me so far.. better than the spy points already


----------



## Son

That's a knock out blow


----------



## KevChap

Son said:


> That's a knock out blow


Must've been eating her food?


----------



## Son

An ol doe will certainly box em and bully. I like to watch em.


----------



## rosewood

Everybody was Kung fu fighting...huh!


----------



## scottyboy203

How do you set The date and time on the x. Can’t figure that out.


----------



## rosewood

scottyboy203 said:


> How do you set The date and time on the x. Can’t figure that out.


Don't the cell cams set themselves?


----------



## scottyboy203

If any of you guys have the issue with it having the wrong date and time there is a quick fix. Customer service got back me and had me to push the reset and test button at the same time which puts it in debug mode and corrects it.


----------



## KevChap

Buddy of mine just text and said Walmart in Clayton had 5 of the reveal x this morning if anyone is close and looking


----------



## Deerhead

Just received an email from Tactacam. There is a new firmware version (Ver: R1.0 3MR3RCwB506).  *This is for Gen 1 cameras only!*

“They are transitioning to a more robust network on September 12th 2021. It is imperative to make sure your Reveal (Gen 1) has  been updated. After September 12th 2021, if you have not updated your Reveal’s (Gen 1) firmware, they may not be able to connect to the network properly.

The following features will be added: HD download request (additional fees may apply), improved communication from camera to APP, trigger speed, Battery management, SD Looping and more reliable cell connection for you to enjoy on your Reveal Gen 1 cameras.”

Here is the link:

https://tactacam.zendesk.com/hc/en-...548865890&mc_cid=2283c255b3&mc_eid=130b53d64d


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Updated my Reveal Gen 1 with new firmware and tested overnight, looks good.  Appreciate the note, would have hated to have put them in the woods and they stopped working.


----------

